# Around the World...



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

Hi,
I notice there are SO many different areas us KPers are from. I thought it would be nice to see how far apart we really are. I thought if we just listed the city and Country we are from we could get an idea.
I am Diana from Brockville, ON Canada


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Nancy from Newfoundland Canada.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol from Huntley, Northwest Illinois, USA. Hello to everyone.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Down near the bottom of the world in the South Island of New Zealand.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Hi from Kurri Kurri in the Hunter valley wine country Australia Diane


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Southern BC canada


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Nora from South Carolina, USA


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Betty from West Central IL.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

this post will be a mile long.........i am in melbourne Australia


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

Deb, from Columbia, SC, USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Judi and Dolly from Wooster Ohio USA


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

I'm glad so many are jumping on the bandwagon. It will be neat to see how far we can go. Who knows,you may even see someone from where you grew up, or a lost relative..Stranger things have happened. Thanks to all responding...


----------



## Greatstuff (Jan 15, 2012)

Lynn from Port Alberni BC Canada


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Ann from Beenleigh,Queensland Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Judy from Cootamundra in country NSW


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gayle from near Springfield, Missouri USA


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Pat, Leicestershire, UK


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Margaret from Hobart Tasmania


----------



## hansonsj (Feb 5, 2011)

Susan from Edmonds Washington USA


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Carole from Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Chrissy from Dorset UK


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Mollie from Swan Hill Victoria Australia


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

hi from geelong, vic, australia.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi from Franci in Nuoro - Sardinia (Italy), and it's snowing like hell today. Brrrr!!


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Mags from Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Veronica in Portsmouth, UK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Camberley, Surrey (about 40m sw of London) UK


----------



## tadpoleandbiddy (Jan 19, 2012)

Margaret from Harrington, Mid North Coast. NSW Australia.
About 4hrs drive north of Sydney.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

From near Gladstone in Central Queensland Australia.


----------



## chris h (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everyone Chris from Waiuku New Zealand


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Amanda from Dorset, England, UK


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good morning....D. from Hartford area of Ct., USA


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

About an hour North of Brisbane Queensland Australia


----------



## soosiib (Oct 13, 2012)

Soosii from Buxton Derbyshire England


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Christine, from Adelaide, the capital of beautiful South Australia, known as "The Festival State" as we are very multicultural and have a wide diversity of festivals on, at any given time, throughout the year!


----------



## grangran (Apr 16, 2011)

Grangran from Auckland N.Z.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi from Sydney's southern region


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Kathy from Byron Center, MI


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

My location says it all!!!


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

Theresa from Essex in the UK but at the moment residing in Luxembourg - x-


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Sue from South London/Kent borders, England


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Val from outer suburb of melbourne,but traveling around Australia and currently in Bunbry Western Australia.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Margaret from Peterborough, UK


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wanda from Sebring, Florida USA


----------



## nzexuk (Apr 21, 2012)

Barbara from Tauranga, New Zealand


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

Marilynann from Wakefield, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello, from Sydneys north


----------



## MarisW (Mar 10, 2012)

Maris from Mentor-on-the-Lake, OH USA


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Kathy from Byron Center, MI


----------



## Gransy (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi ! I'm Nancy from Perth, Western Australia, Did you know that Perth is the most isolated city in the world? And recently, our Lord Mayor, Lisa Scaffidi, was voted the 2nd best City Mayor in the world. How about that.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi from Pru, Rochester, Kent UK


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Jan from Nokomis FL


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Carol from Mastic Beach on Long Island NY


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Agnes from Fife Scotland :-D


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

Batavia, NY USA


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Brenda from Colne in Lancashire UK


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi am Florence ftom Edinburgh in Scotland


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

missing a lot and i mean a LOT of states in the USA does that mean we don't do much knitting or just take part in the fun stuff.


----------



## MAGGIE01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Maggie from North Wales, UK.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Abi marsden Sutton Surrey england


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Yazzy from Innisfail in Queensland.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2012)

Shaz from Bellarine Peninsula, Victoria, Australia


----------



## karen S (Nov 1, 2011)

Good morning to everyone. 
I am Karen from Milford Connecticut U.S.A


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Linda from Stoke on Trent, UK.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello from Carolyn from theGood Old North State..North Carolina! Happy Knitting Everyone


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Cydney from Orlando, Florida, and I think that KP travels from east to west, like the sun, because other folks seem to get it much earlier than I. Maybe as KP goes west with the sun, more US knitters will chime in.


----------



## gloria jean (Apr 26, 2011)

Gloria from Syracuse New York USA


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning..I am Rita from Sunny Florida.


----------



## emilynne capelli (Dec 19, 2012)

I live at the bottom of Western Australia in a lovely rural city called Albany. Today we had HOT summer weather. I had a swim in the ocean early in the morning and stayed in my bathers all day. Tomorrow should be much cooler so I hope to finish two knitting projects...both for others. I am addicted to this group and do not go to bed before reading everyone's comments and queries. I love the pics of all the work done. Have to learn how to do that ; )


----------



## wonkywitch (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Heather from Portsmouth England


----------



## grammab (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi, I am Dolores from Keuka Lake area, New York State


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

emilynne capelli said:


> I live at the bottom of Western Australia in a lovely rural city called Albany. Today we had HOT summer weather. I had a swim in the ocean early in the morning and stayed in my bathers all day. Tomorrow should be much cooler so I hope to finish two knitting projects...both for others. I am addicted to this group and do not go to bed before reading everyone's comments and queries. I love the pics of all the work done. Have to learn how to do that ; )


Emilynne choose quote reply and the option comes up to insert files, click choose file and it will let you choose files from your computer when done click send ...........as simple as that :-D


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Hendersonville North Crolina


----------



## pumpkin42 (Nov 5, 2011)

Good morning! I'm Sandy from Grand Rapids, Michigan in the USA.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Helen from the Hutt Valley (near Wellington) New Zealand.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Denise from Gauteng South Africa


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

brendurham said:


> Brenda from Colne in Lancashire UK


fran-e living N. of Pittsburgh, Pa...and i want some of what brenda is eating.. i'll be on my way to UK...lol. that looks like Pie to my weary eye, i like pie and it likes me, just look at my tummy...


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, Sherry from Puyallup (9 mi. SE of Tacoma or 40 mi. S of Seattle), Washington, USA.

We've a lot from the U.S., Canada, UK (including Scotland), Australia and New Zealand and at least one from Italy so far. I had hoped that we would get more responses from KP persons in other parts of the world would jump in. I know there are some from the African continent, and some from India and China.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Joy from the northeast coast of the United States!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, Janet, I"m from the Upper peninsula of Mi in Shingleton.

10 miles from Lake Superior and 30 miles south of Lake Mi


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Jean from Maine, USA


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Denise -- Aylesbury Buckinghamshire England. Regards to everyone &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Orlando Florida USA


----------



## Liznoahsmum (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi! Liz from Chepstow in South Wales.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Laura from the Bronx, NYC, NY, USA


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all from Margaret in Stockport near Manchester uk. Was born and brought up in London.


----------



## avalonpam (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, Pam from Glastonbury, U.K.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Originally from Philadelphia PA now live in St Petersburg FL


----------



## Lisadick (Jan 11, 2012)

Twelve miles off the coast of Maine, USA.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Roe, Charlotte, NC


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

Tina from hampshire England


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Deb from West/Central Ohio


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Ulrika from southern Ontario, orginally from Hamburg, Germany


----------



## kyhelene (Aug 13, 2012)

Helene from Lexington, KY


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Cath, Yonkers, Just outside NYC


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Kathy, just to the right of Grand Rapids, Michigan.


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE I'M BUNNY FROM TORONTO, ONTARIO


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

From Michigan,USA


----------



## milly b (Feb 21, 2011)

Good morning from Grand Rapids Mi ....


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

Near Lakeview, Michigan


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kathy from Ellerslie, Prince Edward Island formerly from Willow Beach, Ontario


----------



## TANTENETTE (Aug 16, 2011)

Annette from central Massachusetts, USA


----------



## granny-franny (Dec 25, 2012)

Frances from King City, Ontario, Canada.

Grew up in Shepherds Bush,London,England.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

norma from palm harbor fl (near tampa)


----------



## louskou (May 15, 2012)

Hello, I'm Louise from Athens, Greece.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I've notice that almost everyone posting in this thread have already got their location in the information below their avatar -- I wish everyone would come out of hiding, as where people are is very interesting to me, and helps sometimes to understand their questions/comments.


----------



## MummaMia (Jul 4, 2012)

arian fr4om Tarpeena, South Australia, Karratha, Western Australia, Perth, Western Australia, Bendigo, Victoria now Kununurra Western Australia


----------



## MummaMia (Jul 4, 2012)

that was meant to be Marian from Tarpeena (near Mount Gambier) South Australia


----------



## Mama (Sep 6, 2011)

Mama from Hayling Island - Hampshire - England


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Patti from Pennsylvania


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Pat here from Lakeland Florida.

Amazing how many members are from Australia someplace I've always dreamed of visiting.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gina from Center Line(just north of Detroit) Michigan USA


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Faye from Wenatchee Washington---U.S.A.


----------



## lindajkent (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi I'm Linda from the Blackdown Hills on the Somerset/ Devon
border in the UK


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Sandra from Cranston Rhode Island......the smallest state in the USA......


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Desert Joy from Ridgecrest, CA. The Mojave desert about three hours north of Los Angeles. Grew up in Glen Head, Long Island, NY.
Sassafras


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Mary from Rainham, Kent UK


----------



## Janell (Mar 4, 2011)

Born in Texas, grew up in DC and have live inCalifornia for over50 years. I live in Salinas. Central coast area.


----------



## serena (Apr 15, 2012)

born and lived in derby england for 25 years got marrid now i live in fort worth texas u s a


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Norma Jene from Dennison OHio. Just saw on TV about the chopper that crashed in London. Heard 2 died. Let us know how you are....


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

chris from gold coast, Qld, australia


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Sue from Potts Camp, Ms USA. Born and raised in Beardstown, Ill.USA


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Chris, from Sunrise, Florida


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Carol from Sand Lake Michigan


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Judi from the mountains of N.Ga.,USA.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

hello phyllis from k in a nottinghamshire england


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

Joan from Preston, Lancashire, UK.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Louise from Kitchener, Ontario Canada


----------



## KimberlyKay (Oct 7, 2012)

Kim from Webster, South Dakota. Hello everyone!


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

diana1960 said:


> Hi,
> I notice there are SO many different areas us KPers are from. I thought it would be nice to see how far apart we really are. I thought if we just listed the city and Country we are from we could get an idea.
> I am Diana from Brockville, ON Canada


Ann from Long Island, NY


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Louise from Kitchener, Ontario Canada ~ hi everyone!


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

Nan from Florida


----------



## waychar07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Charmaine from Antigo, WI.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

Good morning from New Hampshire, USA. Snowing like crazy in Southern NH


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

Jane from Toronto, Ontario, Canada - hi everyone!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Mary, Brocton, NY USA


----------



## heatherh (Feb 2, 2011)

Heather, Denver, Colorado, USA


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Ernestine from Houston, Texas, USA


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Judith from America's heartland Belton Missouri, near Kansas City


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Marian from the pacific nw Edmonds Wa. USA


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi. I'm Denise from Frenchville, Maine,located in the beautiful Upper St. John Valley bordering the provinces of New Brunswick and Quebec.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,Grew up in Brooklyn and now live o long island, ny. I should have said good old Brooklyn.....I will always miss it.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

Carolyn from York, Maine USA


----------



## Cha Cha (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlene from Columbia, South Carolina USA


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Rosemary from Wantagh, NY (called the gateway to Jones Beach) not too far from where I grew up in Queens County in NYC a town called Maspeth. I see a few are from Long Island also. Fun to read all the places that have a common bond of crafts and all fun to be found on one site. Have a good day everyone. I read this every am when I get up with a cup of tea. Have a hard time not reading at least some of it before I really start my day.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello everyone...Marilyn from Nanticoke Ontario...I too wish everyone would come out of hiding.I am sure that location is over populated and anyone that crafts should be so proud to let us know where they are from. Come on folks....please appear!


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

Waco, TX. East central


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

DeniseCM said:


> Denise from Gauteng South Africa


Hi, Denise, grew up in Durban - S.A. I now live in Sardinia, Italy. Hope to get to know you. 
P.S. Send over a bit of your hot temperatures. We're freezing here.
Hav a nice day. Franci


----------



## aussie nana (Jan 24, 2011)

Judy from San Antonio, Texas


----------



## aussie nana (Jan 24, 2011)

Judy from San Antonio, Texas


----------



## ritasroy (Oct 26, 2012)

Rita from Arizona we travel a lot so this is just a stop off till spring


----------



## mammahawk (Oct 21, 2011)

Deb from chilly Fond du Lac, WI


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Annie, SW Ohio.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi from the great state of Georgia in the good ol' USA. I live in middle Georgia an hour away from Macon and three hours south of Atlanta. It is 68F. here and we are expecting rain. I hope that it does rain. We need it.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kathy from Ilinois USA


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

The User List (top of page) actually lists users by location that they put into their profile. We are all over the globe


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Charlotte from Sacramento California


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

Rolla Missouri


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Sudbury, Ontario, Canada!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Sue from Eagleby in Queensland, Australia. I am on the eastern side of the main Brisbane to Gold Coast highway. Kiwianni is on the western side about three minutes drive from me. I am originally from Hamilton in the North Island of NZ (hobbit town) but have been in Australia for over 32 years.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> The User List (top of page) actually lists users by location that they put into their profile. We are all over the globe


Unfortunately the user list doesn't list everyone. I have tried to hunt up a few people that aren't on that list (and I'm one of them).


----------



## jayne6666 (Oct 27, 2011)

new plymouth idaho on the payette river


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Chris from South east London


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

fayzee said:


> Faye from Wenatchee Washington---U.S.A.


Love your Mustang. Had a pale blue one like that. Is yours a 1964 model.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Born and Raised: Westwood, Massachusetts 
Retired: Hendersonville, North Carolina


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello KP-ers
I'm Kathy from Long Island, New York


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,Marilyn from Lake Saskatoon Alberta Canada.Originally from Newton Longville,Buckinghamshire


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Milwaukee suburbs, Wisconsin USA


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

Kerri,State College,Pennsylvania,USA


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi I am Jane fron burnley Lancashire in the north west of england


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

Bebe from Eatonton, GA, USA


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Diane from Connecticut, USA


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Margaree from Cape Breton Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Kat from Battle Creek, Michigan, USA


----------



## wendyann (Nov 27, 2012)

Wendy from Boston, Lincolnshire, England.


----------



## klee (Apr 13, 2011)

Kathy from Bucyrus , Ohio USA


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

franci6810 said:


> DeniseCM said:
> 
> 
> > Denise from Gauteng South Africa
> ...


Howzit ma chinas! , I am Dianne - Born and raised in Gauteng, South Africa - now live in Lantana, TX ( about 20 miles NW of Dallas).


----------



## Nannycarol (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone I am from Bristol in the UK


----------



## slw72 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sharon from Dayton, Ohio, USA


----------



## Ms Goldie (Jan 15, 2013)

beautiful downtown Lenexa Ks ( near Kansas City Mo )


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning world! Originally from the Philippines now living in Woodland Park, Colorado USA


----------



## margaretp (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi! Margaret from Melbourne,Victoria


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Peggy from Travis County/Austin, Texas USA the capitol of Texas. Interesting city, known for being "weird" and people work at keeping it so.


----------



## 42Margaret (Jan 31, 2012)

Margaret fron Consett, County Durham, UK


----------



## MummaMia (Jul 4, 2012)

spelt the same way as mine.... woohoo, love it....


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Debi from Martinsburgs, West Virginia, USA


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Robin from Baldwin, Long Island, NY.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Dawn from Deep in the Heart of Texas, although I am actually from Virginia. All USA


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

Amy from Seaford Delaware, USA


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dani Vargas in Rockville, Maryland USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> The User List (top of page) actually lists users by location that they put into their profile. We are all over the globe


This is more fun and FRIENDLY


----------



## nannyt (Apr 30, 2012)

Theresa from Penicuik, Scotland


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Dale from Alberta near Edmonton. Weird weather here this week. Was REALLY cold on the weekend and had lots of snow Monday. Yesterday was plus 7 (C) and everything is icy. Today they're calling for rain. I worry a lot cause my hubby is a trucker and has been on the road all this week. Hope to see more Canadians join in this thread.


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

Sandy from Amsterdam New York


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Originally from Malaysia now live in Iowa, USA.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

Robyn from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Ethelmac (Nov 26, 2012)

Ethel from Nothern Ireland. Hi everyone.


----------



## Marybc (Jan 9, 2013)

Loved seeing Wooster, O. I grew up in Lodi! Now in Iowa City, IA.
Mary


----------



## jckelly (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheryl from Seattle, WA


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

Fran fron Hudson, New York


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Unicorn said:


> Originally from Malaysia now live in Iowa, USA.


I know I'm dumb but where is Malaysia please thank you


----------



## MerinoMEG (Jan 8, 2013)

Marilyn from Owen Sound ON Canada


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Cindy from Fort Worth, TX


----------



## Granmama (Jul 24, 2011)

Sharon from Courtenay B.C. Vancouver Island


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Judy from Southern Indiana


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Natalie from south central Texas, USA.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Marilyn - born in Foamlake, Saskatchewan, living in SUNNY California, USA.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Bobbie from Dells area, central Wisconsin, USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I love to tally things .... so after 14 pages here is what we have so far .....
Australia 29 responses
Phillipines - 1
Italy - 2
Athens Greece - 1
South Africa - 2
Hamburg Germany - 1
Malaysia - 1
Ireland - 1
UK - 33
New Zealand - 5
Scotland - 5
United States - 122 responses representing 28 states
Canada - 22
Asaia - 1
Now that is after 14 pages ... I will pick up later when page 15 starts. Judi


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Malasia is southeast Asia- Malay peninsula. I googled it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lynnette - born in Nelson, New Zealand. Living in Wasaga Beach, Ontario, Canada for the past 14 years. Before that - all over the World.


----------



## Evie1042 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am Yvette from Rockaway, NJ, USA


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

GAIL from the low desert of Southern Califonia


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sharon presently in Ontario, Canada, moving soon to Florida USA


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cathy, East Tennessee USA.

Isn't funny how so many from so many different countries and background get along so well yet watch the news men just can't get past the caveman mentality.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Carol from Michigan, USA


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Bernice from Kingston, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Origanally from Cedar Knolls, Madison & Basking Ridge, NJ and since 1977 in the Owls Head region of Maine.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I love to tally things .... so after 14 pages here is what we have so far .....
> Australia 29 responses
> Phillipines - 1
> Italy - 2
> ...


Thanks I like seeing the tally too.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

maureen from the mountains of alberta


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Southeastern Virginia, USA


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Marlies from southeastern Pa.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all, Sherry from Napanee, ON, Canada


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Reno, Nevada, USA


----------



## froggydart (Jul 15, 2011)

from Orem, Utah, USA Teri


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Jo from the small state of Delaware, USA.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Cathy, East Tennessee USA.
> 
> Isn't funny how so many from so many different countries and background get along so well yet watch the news men just can't get past the caveman mentality.


Not to divert from the topic, but I think it's because men have a need to have all the power and women rely on sharing the power. That's why we all get along!!

And I am NOT trying to exclude the men in this forum!! You guys are a rare breed in the fact that you LIKE to knit!! Makes you the stronger man in the end. You're not afraid of stereotypes!!


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

Diane from upper northeast, USA


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Hurt in Pittsylvania co, USA


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

Jo: 
Yeah another Delawarean


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

Pam, Wylie, (North Central) Texas USA


----------



## Carolknitsalot (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, Carol from Rohnert Park, CA


----------



## baygirl22657 (May 8, 2012)

Ann Strasburg VA


----------



## Saluna (May 28, 2012)

Cathy in Sacramento, California USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Here are some more interesting facts ......
The following states are not listed in the user file or on any of the 15 pages ..... yet.
Alaska
Hawaii
Louisana
Maryland
Mississippi
Nebraska
Wyoming

In checking with the list of the United States I found the following that are TERRITORIES / DISTRICTS under our listing.

American Samoa
District of Columbia
Guam
Northern Marianas Islands
Puerto Rico
Virgin Islands

You just never know. So I know by checking the KP records we have at least 43 of the 50 states represented.

Hey guys were are you ........


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Cathy, East Tennessee USA.
> ...


Please dont start that here. We could get into a real he she war. Let's just stick to the fun of it OK?


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

dianec said:


> Diane from upper northeast, USA


Upper North East and exactly where is that. LOL


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Patti from Long Beach, California. Home to the Grand Ole, Queen Mary


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Phyllis from Plainview, L.I.,N.Y.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Bettyann from New Berlin, Wisconsin- originally from Tupelo, Oklahoma.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello world--Arlene from Northern Wyoming, USA


----------



## lkwood (Jan 6, 2013)

Aloha! This is Leslie from Mililani, Hawaii, USA


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Carol from Lion's Head, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

ayjay said:


> Hello world--Arlene from Northern Wyoming, USA


Thank you one of the states I was missing from my tally. Welcome,.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

lkwood said:


> Aloha! This is Leslie from Mililani, Hawaii, USA


Yea .... another state I was missing. Two down 5 to go,.
welcome.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> > cathy47 said:
> ...


Sorry... Wasn't trying to start anything. Really, honestly and truly.. I like it here BECAUSE there are no "wars". My bad...

I'll shut-up now...
Dani

BTW- I'm on page 13 and I represent Maryland.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Welsh Wooly (Linda) from Caerphilly County South Wales UK


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I can't hardly stand it ..... this is getting too exciting. I think I will take a break for lunch.

Back soon. lol


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

WelshWooly said:


> Welsh Wooly (Linda) from Caerphilly County South Wales UK


Welsh Wooly I almost thought it was Catterpilly ..... LOL I guess I have the wooly worms from Ohio on my mind. LOL


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

Heide from Alberta Canada


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > Daniele1969 said:
> ...


Now there you go and make me cry. I love you like the sister I never had and always wanted. I need a hug and here is one for you { } and of course puppy kisses from Dolly. No harm done and did not mean to panic but some folks, obviously not you, you are kind and sweet, will start a hoo-haa just for the sake of it.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Another state found ......
Yeah .....only 4 more. See how awesome you are. And here I go crying again. love and hugs and puppy kisses.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I personally think Alaska will be the hardest state to collect. By the way, after lunch I will start the tally from page 15th.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Dani, don't ever shut up. It is the chit chat that keeps this forum alive. Just to let you know I am KNITTING my secon prayer shawl and will show pics.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Mz Molly said:
> ...


Thank you for the hug and {} I send a hug back!!

This is the BEST post!! I hope everyone gets involved!! It is just so mind-blowing how FAR this forum has reached!! Keep posting the statics please!! Just out of curiosity, Does anyone know how long Knitting Paradise has been in existence?

Dani


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

Jean from Salmon Arm B.C. Canada


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Florence, Massachusetts, New England, USA


----------



## Jo Ann S (Jan 14, 2013)

JoAnn from Parkman, Ohio, what is know as the SE corner of the snow belt.


----------



## ABCgirl (May 17, 2012)

ABC girl, from eastern North Carolina (Tarboro)


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

Linda from Dallas. Texas


----------



## scarf (Jan 14, 2011)

Linda now residing in Independence, MO


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Greetings KP friends from Langley, British Columbia, Canada - snow bird in Buckeye, Arizona.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Patty from Kewadin, Michigan.
Near Traverse City.


----------



## piddles (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi I'm Nancy from Maine


----------



## Noodle61 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nikki from England uk in Croydon


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I sent out an invite called We are missing states and countries to try and get more feedback here. hope it works.
NOW I am off to lunch. See you soon, probably on page 25 by the time I get back. Keep those posts coming.


----------



## chrisheskin (Dec 8, 2012)

Chris from Lancashire. U.K.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a great post!
Hi, I'm Cathy. Now 10 years in/on Merritt Island, FL (south of the space center so we can see launches from my front yard... VERY cool!) Before here: Sacramento, Chicago, and Toronto. Born in Montreal, grew up in Brampton. (Hello all you southern Ontario people!) Family is in Ontario, St. John's, NF, Seattle and a sister in Melbourne, Australia. Our SIL is from Auckland. The world is just too big!


----------



## JJJ711SMITH (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Judy from Biloxi, Mississippi


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

SharonK1 said:


> Sharon presently in Ontario, Canada, moving soon to Florida USA


Moving when and where in Florida, Sharon?


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm from the gulf coast of US, Ocean Springs, MS


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

JJJ711SMITH said:


> Hi Judy from Biloxi, Mississippi


Hi Judy, we're next door neighbors.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Gabriell from deep East Texas.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

JJJ711SMITH said:


> Hi Judy from Biloxi, Mississippi


Welcome Welcome Welcome one more down and 3 to go


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

meann67 said:


> Hi, I'm from the gulf coast of US, Ocean Springs, MS


Great another mississippi


----------



## Weatherstone (May 18, 2012)

Carolyn from Gleneden Beach Oregon


----------



## cowcollector (Jul 11, 2011)

Pat from Windham, Maine USA Northeast corner of America


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi I'm Jean from Granite Bay, California.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

<-------------


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

AnnB from Southern Illinois, USA....hi everyone!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

moonsib said:


> AnnB from Southern Illinois, USA....hi everyone!


Hello to you too .... is puppy trying to get in or out.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Joene from Livingston, Montana, a little over 50 miles from Yellowstone Park.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I can understand that Welsh is weird language to spell and read if you're not a native:-D It means Filli's Castle. What Filli means is nobody knows but it is probably someone's name.


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

diana1960 said:


> Hi,
> I notice there are SO many different areas us KPers are from. I thought it would be nice to see how far apart we really are. I thought if we just listed the city and Country we are from we could get an idea.
> I am Diana from Brockville, ON Canada


Hi I am Diane from Kemptville, ON Canada. Diana we are only a 45 minute drive apart from each other. So hello KP neighbor!!! :-D


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I created a topic for Alaska .... there are 39 members on board hopefully we can get at least one.

Also, 49 members from Nebraska and looking for one from there also.

And hard to believe, but I could not find anyone from Louisiana. May only make 49 states. Hopefully there is one out there just not listed as Louisiana.


----------



## butterfly83716 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello from Boise, Idaho USA


----------



## special (May 9, 2011)

Josiane,from beautiful Bermuda.


----------



## sandease (Nov 11, 2011)

Sandy from Kathryn, North Dakota


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

special said:


> Josiane,from beautiful Bermuda.


Yeah did not even think of that ..... welcome


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Alright here is where I need help.

I know we are missing Paris France, Cuba, South Africa

Egypt, what else. I am brain fogged this afternoon from trying to think of countries we are missing. Please help me with list and I can send out invites if they are members. Judi


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, now you have someone from South Africa . Think this a 'fun' project.


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Hania, from Salem, New Hampshire


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Ronique said:


> Ok, now you have someone from South Africa . Think this a 'fun' project.


Wheeeeeee omw I am sooo hooked on this topc been here two hours. Can't stop. Don't want to.

what other countries are we looking for folks

I sent notes to Egypt, Paris France and Cuba

Help come on some of you ought to be geography buffs.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

hania said:


> Hania, from Salem, New Hampshire


I want to visit Salem in the fall some year. I hear it is amazing.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

ChristineM said:


> Christine, from Adelaide, the capital of beautiful South Australia, known as "The Festival State" as we are very multicultural and have a wide diversity of festivals on, at any given time, throughout the year!


Oh, I want to live there. I love festivals of any and all kind. I live on Cape Cod in SE Massachusetts, USA. This is a summer tourist area with thousands of visitors between July 4th and Labor Day, very quiet the rest of the year.


----------



## deb2island (Jan 19, 2011)

Deb in snowy New Castle, New Hampshire, USA


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Pat, from Poughkeepsie, New York, USA


----------



## Wool gatherer (Sep 19, 2012)

Anne, from Kingston Ontario Canada


----------



## mathilde11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ayrshire Coast in Scotland.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mary Lou from Marin Co., CA. Born and raised in WV and lived in DC and Denver and in CA since 1958. Yes, I'm old!!!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Urbandale, IA, USA


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Howdy, Y'all, I'm Lynn from Rowlett, TX, just north east of Dallas. I was born in Bad Axe, MI, lived for awhile in AZ and CA...it's a big USA and even bigger world. Thanks for starting this thread...nice to find neighbors & friends


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm Barbara from Dickinson, Texas, USA- that's about halfway between Houston and Galveston.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

rjhandmade said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > I love to tally things .... so after 14 pages here is what we have so far .....
> ...


Me too. Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## happyknittR (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi from TN (USA)


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I find number interesting as well. It really is a small world.


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, Kathy from Brooks, AB. Canada


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

babybop said:


> Nancy from Newfoundland Canada.


Nancy, are you anywhere near St. Davids? My father was born in St. Davids and I have been there once as a toddler, once as a child and once when I was 12 and then again when I was 16. I am now 70. We stayed with my cousin Veronica and her son Owen (don't know last name). Anyway, I have very fond memories of Newfoundland. It was my dad's sister, Rose, who taught me how to knit when I was 12. My dad's last name was Hulan. On the trip we took there when I was 12, I brought my accordion along and played at my cousin's wedding reception. I had a whole music book full of polkas and that is what I played. My grandfather hand carved the wood on the alter of the church there. So many wonderful memories. lol


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

No i am not. I live on the East of the Island.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Rosalie from Idaho,


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Gransy said:


> Hi ! I'm Nancy from Perth, Western Australia, Did you know that Perth is the most isolated city in the world? And recently, our Lord Mayor, Lisa Scaffidi, was voted the 2nd best City Mayor in the world. How about that.


I didn't know that and love your additional info. lol


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Now I looked up world maps and countries and of course not did I try to find all of them. However, if we get one contact from the following - - and they are listed as users - - we will indeed CIRCLE THE WORLD. Wish us luck. Watch for answers from the following:

Brazil Cambodia Chile China Denmark Egypt Findland NOrway Ghana Israel Korea Mexico Russia Spain Turkey


I was surprised we have no members from the Bahamas Japan Morocco or Taiwan

There you have it. Oh yeah still looking for replys sent out to Alaska and Nebraska Don't know what to do about Louisianna. Anyone live close to there or the border you could go get someone signed up. Just a thought.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Patti from Oklahoma USA


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

Linda central Texas


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Agnes from Fife Scotland :-D


Hi Agnes. I live near Fife, but our Fife is in Washington state USA.


----------



## Nerdygurumi (Nov 17, 2012)

Evelyn from Alsace, France


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Agnes from Fife Scotland :-D
> ...


I knew someone who had a dog called Fife. Just a thought.
I know I am getting alittle crazy,. Been on this topic way way way tooooooo long. But I am determined to help us circle the globe.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

diana1960 said:


> Hi,
> I notice there are SO many different areas us KPers are from. I thought it would be nice to see how far apart we really are. I thought if we just listed the city and Country we are from we could get an idea.
> I am Diana from Brockville, ON Canada


Diana look how are we have come. Wow did you know this was going to be soooo big. Did you know you would drive me crazy trying to contact all the countries and United States states. Did you know my husband is going to be home soon and I am still in jammies. Thanks for the awesome task set before us.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nerdygurumi said:


> Evelyn from Alsace, France


There's France!! It may not be Paris, but it counts!!

This is SO MUCH FUN!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Cydney from Orlando, Florida, and I think that KP travels from east to west, like the sun, because other folks seem to get it much earlier than I. Maybe as KP goes west with the sun, more US knitters will chime in.


I think you are right. I am just checking in and I am in the Pacific Northwest and it is almost 10:00 a.m. here in Washington state.


----------



## Nerdygurumi (Nov 17, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> Nerdygurumi said:
> 
> 
> > Evelyn from Alsace, France
> ...


Alsace is much nicer than Paris! The best place to go to on a holiday! It's calm, full of nature and the most relaxing place I know!


----------



## cruiser2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello everyone, I read a lot of your mail.

I am from Nottingham England ( whuppee )


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> Nerdygurumi said:
> 
> 
> > Evelyn from Alsace, France
> ...


To show you what a ditz I really really am ..... Paris is France. My apologies to you Daniele1969. I am so happy to have you here.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Pat from Grand Rapids MIchigan


----------



## yarn junky (May 16, 2011)

Karen, from Hooksett, NH


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

SherryH said:


> Hello, Sherry from Puyallup (9 mi. SE of Tacoma or 40 mi. S of Seattle), Washington, USA.
> 
> We've a lot from the U.S., Canada, UK (including Scotland), Australia and New Zealand and at least one from Italy so far. I had hoped that we would get more responses from KP persons in other parts of the world would jump in. I know there are some from the African continent, and some from India and China.


Hi Sherry, I live in Edgewood (North Hill of Puyallup). So glad to have someone so close on the forum.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Shari from Victoria, BC, Canada


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Helen from Northern Ireland, UK


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mz Molly, you are NOT a ditz!! :-D


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello. I'm Andrea born in Brockton, MA. Moved to Sacramento, CA when I was 35. Moved back to Cape Cod, MA in 2009. The Cape is a summer tourist attraction for the beaches, fishing, whale watching, biking, hiking, boating, kite surfing, eating local sea food, etc. Thousands of visitors in the summer, very quiet in the off-season. The Cape is made up of 15 towns with a total year-round population of 250,000. Come for a visit.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Barb from St. Paul, MN, USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Just received a pm from Mexico City Mexico

I encouraged her to post here and see all the other fun comments. Hope she does.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> Mz Molly, you are NOT a ditz!! :-D


You are so sweet and where are the tissues again. Seems like every day I get on here someone says something nice and the tears flow.

I LOVE THIS PLACE My home away from home.


----------



## Mayrareider (Jul 19, 2011)

Mayra from Mexico City


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I love to tally things .... so after 14 pages here is what we have so far .....
> Australia 29 responses
> Phillipines - 1
> Italy - 2
> ...


Good job. I will be interested in seeing your tally when this is complete.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ann from halfway between Salisbury and Southampton in the south of England where it is very COLD today.


----------



## Sharon188 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sharon from NW Oregon


----------



## Kranish (Sep 5, 2012)

Karen from Akron Ohio


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful Sydney - Australia


----------



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

Plymouth England


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mayrareider said:


> Mayra from Mexico City


SHE FOUND US. Oh isn't this fun. Oh my word. I just can't stand it.

I told Danielle she had better log back in and she what she started and all the fun we are having. What a hoot.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Good morning, I'm Noreen from Downey, Ca USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mayrareider said:


> Mayra from Mexico City


Thank you for joining. I now can say I KNOW someone from Mexico what fun.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Here some more stats:

The United States has 6 Territories. I knew of 1. Here they are.

No Members from:
American Samoa
Virgin Islands
Marianas Islands

I found Members from:
District of Columbia - Washington DC
Guam
Puerto Rico

Whew .....


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I am Diane, from Gatineau, Québec, canada


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

Aloha Donna from Hawaii!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> This is a great post!
> Hi, I'm Cathy. Now 10 years in/on Merritt Island, FL (south of the space center so we can see launches from my front yard... VERY cool!) Before here: Sacramento, Chicago, and Toronto. Born in Montreal, grew up in Brampton. (Hello all you southern Ontario people!) Family is in Ontario, St. John's, NF, Seattle and a sister in Melbourne, Australia. Our SIL is from Auckland. The world is just too big!


Hi Cathy, I was born in Chicago and I have actually been to St. Johns, NF. My dad was born in St. Davids, NF. I have cousins that live in Florida. You are right, the world is just too big, but we are all interconnected in some way.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

blavell said:


> Barb from St. Paul, MN, USA


Born in Cloquet raised in Cloquet shopped in St Paul


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Alohadonna said:


> Aloha Donna from Hawaii!


How warm is it there today. 29 here in Ohio


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Elizabeth, Kaiwaka, town of the little lights, in the Kaipara area of New Zealand.

http://www.slideshare.net/sharlenetornquist/kaiwaka-the-town

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaiwaka


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Jan, in Pisgah Forest, NC, USA


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hanna from Newcastle, NSW Australia.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi - My name is Evelyn but everyone calls me Evie. I was born in Chicago, Illinois in 1942. Moved to Los Angeles, California in 1951. Met my husband in Hawaii in 1963. We married in 1965 and in 1966 moved to his home state of Washington. We now live about 25 miles south of Seattle in Edgewood. So, I have lived in Washington the longest. Am 70 years old, have a daughter and a son and two grandsons who all live here in Washington. And brrrr it is cold here. It has been in the 20's F for the past few days. This has been lots of fun. Love you guys.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm from Canada and I see we've got good representation in BC, Alberta & Ontario. Even saw one Quebec. I can't believe we don't have knitters in the Maritime provinces or the prairies of Saskatchewan and Manitoba. Where are the rest of our Canadian knitters, eh?


----------



## khmullins (Apr 11, 2011)

Tennessee, USA


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in Elmhurst, Illinois, a suburb of Chicago.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I guess some of the "Countries" we will have to wait for over night because of the time change. Dah. Here I go again. Focus Judi Focus. I guess if we are going around the world we are not all on the same time frame are we??

Double dah. lol


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I am Christine and I live in Bayfield, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I was born in Devon and now live in east Yorkshire UK.


----------



## Strawberry (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Sue (and Bonnie) from freezing Chesterfield in Derbyshire, UK


----------



## mayknit123 (Nov 3, 2012)

mavis from Medicine Hat, Alberta


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Judy from Ponca City, OK. Approximately 150 miles north of Oklahoma City, south of Wichita, KS, and west of Tulsa, OK


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Gudrun from Virginia Beach, Virginia, original from Germany


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Karen from Rockford, MI, USA


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Steph, Bingham UK Midlands.


----------



## Renata (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi I am from Manchester England-Renata


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

When I sent out all the PM's NIMPF responded back from .... you guessed it MOSCOW RUSSIA. They logged out so I will post their reply here.


WOW to have travelled to Russia still in jamies.


----------



## Kathd (Nov 1, 2011)

Yukon Territory, Canada (but still south of the Arctic Circle!)


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Lillysmom said:


> I'm in Elmhurst, Illinois, a suburb of Chicago.


I used to live near Elmhurst. Went to Roy Elementary school there until I was 9.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi there from just around the corner in Cheshire England


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

diana1960 said:


> Hi,
> I notice there are SO many different areas us KPers are from. I thought it would be nice to see how far apart we really are. I thought if we just listed the city and Country we are from we could get an idea.
> I am Diana from Brockville, ON Canada


I have been keeping track of the country's I will get back when I get to my computer for right now I am on the IPad


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Sandy from Wauwatosa, Wisconsin, USA


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Anita here
Campbell River
Vancouver Island B.C.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi from Townsville, north Queensland, Australia.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all, Betty from Clayton, New York,


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> When I sent out all the PM's NIMPF responded back from .... you guessed it MOSCOW RUSSIA. They logged out so I will post their reply here.
> 
> WOW to have travelled to Russia still in jamies.


You are really good at this. Don't know how you are doing it all, but keep up the good work and thank you.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I am back this is all the country's that I have on fill since I started
Countries in KP

Australia 
Canada 
USA
UK
Denmark
New Zealand
India
Ireland
Mexico
Scotland
Russia
China
Madeira
Africa
France
Poland
One stationed in Afghanistan (country?)
Bulgaria
Bermuda
Sweden
Iceland
Greece
Zimbabwe
Philippines 
Malaysia
send me a pm if I have missed one thank you Jean


----------



## Nimfs (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all from small town in Russia


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm Fiona Clair from Camborne, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom.


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello KP'ers, I am Jane from Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Ramona from San Jose, Ca, USA


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

From Marquette in Michigan's beautiful Upper Peninsula, USA


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Anne from Kitchener, Ontario, Canada


----------



## pattiknitter (Feb 26, 2011)

Patti from Fairfield, California


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm Lin, living in Alderney, Channel Islands (British isles) but came from Rushton Spencer, Staffordshire, England and have lived over a year at least in all of the following in :-
Glasgow, Scotland
Golspie, Scotland
LA , California
London, England
Halton, Buckinghamshire, England
Middle Claydon, Buckinghamshire, England
St Peter Port, Guernsey, Channel Islands

Can anyone create a world map with all the KP'ers marked? I've seen them used but don't know how to do that.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> I am back this is all the country's that I have on fill since I started
> Countries in KP
> 
> Australia
> ...


Greece Italy Germany


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Looking for the following that I have sent PM's to

Brazil Cambodia Chile Egypt Finland Ghana Israel KOrea Norway Spain Turkey

I guess the time change will catch these folks tonight their time. lol

Still looking for the following states in US

I sent PM's to the following Alaska and Nebraska

I cannot find a contact for Louisiana


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Also .... How long have you been keeping track of the countries???

Most of those countries by the way have answered today how awesome.

This is soooooo fun


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Colleen from Minneapolis, Minnesota, good old USA


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello from Palmerston North in New Zealand


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Kathd said:


> Yukon Territory, Canada (but still south of the Arctic Circle!)


Yay!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

TNS said:


> I'm Lin, living in Alderney, Channel Islands (British isles) but came from Rushton Spencer, Staffordshire, England and have lived over a year at least in all of the following in :-
> Glasgow, Scotland
> Golspie, Scotland
> LA , California
> ...


I will try that at a later date. much later date. lol


----------



## Brit33 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sylvia from Temple in Central Texas U.S.A


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Wehave an Uruguary contact and I encouraged the Mother In Law to be to post a note about the engagement.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Appleton, Northeast Wisconsin, USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> I am back this is all the country's that I have on fill since I started
> Countries in KP
> 
> Australia
> ...


I cannot find an Afchanistan listed now as a KPer and the only Madeira I found was in Florida. Am I doing something wrong or spelling something wrong.


----------



## Grandma Annette (Feb 8, 2012)

Annette from West Yorkshire England


----------



## Prjonamunstur (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm in Isafjordur Iceland working on my sweater design software http://knittingpatterns.is


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Hannet from the tip of africa, Cape, South africa


----------



## josie53 (Dec 19, 2011)

Josie from Torbay in Devon


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello to all! Charlotte from Lebanon, IN, USA


----------



## caseymae (May 8, 2012)

Hi I'm Mary form Gisborne, New Zealand


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunshine Coast Queensland, Australia


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm saying "hi" from southwest Missouri, Mount Vernon.
Paulette J


----------



## kingkid (Nov 7, 2012)

Lyn from West Auckland New Zealand


----------



## KansasGram (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi from Fort Scott in Southeast Kansas USA


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am Dawn From Lakeland FL , it is in the middle of the state halfway between Tampa on the Gulf side and Orlando to the east along the I 4 corridor.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Prjonamunstur said:


> I'm in Isafjordur Iceland working on my sweater design software http://knittingpatterns.is


Welcome Iceland is that your sweater you made in your Avatar


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Marlene from Victoria, B.C. Canada


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Norita from Cochrane, Wisconsin, USA. Raised in mid south Minnesota. Been in Wiconsin for 42 years. Located on the Mississippi River.


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

Marilyn from Crescent City, Ca. USA.


----------



## Kitscat (Dec 1, 2012)

Helen from Vancouver, BC


----------



## deborahlee54 (Nov 14, 2012)

Canberra Australia, surprising number of Ozzies


----------



## Irene McClintock (Dec 4, 2012)

Irene from Christchurch New Zealand


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Looking for the following that I have sent PM's to
> 
> Brazil Cambodia Chile Egypt Finland Ghana Israel KOrea Norway Spain Turkey
> 
> ...


Thanks will Add these to my list I don't know how I missed Germany and Italy


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I FOUND IT IFOUND IT

LOUISIANA Been spelling it wrong. Lots of folks there. So I selected a gentleman to answer and sent him a PM. Cross your fingers that just leaves Alaska and Nebraska in the US


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

John from Shreveport, Louisiana, USA - the North West corner of the state, 20 miles from Texas. Thanks for asking.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I heard from someone that was stationed in -Afghanistan A long time ago have not seen one since and I guess I made a mistake about the other one . how do you check up on the country's I just get them when they have a article on this site thanks John

I forgot I am from Canfield Ontario Canada


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Fiona from Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Granmommie (Jul 2, 2012)

I am Carole from Fayetteville, Arkansas


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mansfield OH USA


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cathie from Cape Cod Massachusetts US


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi I am Val from Liverpool UK


----------



## Phalara (Aug 20, 2012)

Joan from Koumala near Mackay Australia


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

john71105 said:


> John from Shreveport, Louisiana, USA - the North West corner of the state, 20 miles from Texas. Thanks for asking.


WElcome......


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> I heard from someone that was stationed in -Afghanistan A long time ago have not seen one since and I guess I made a mistake about the other one . how do you check up on the country's I just get them when they have a article on this site thanks John
> 
> I forgot I am from Canfield Ontario Canada


go to user list at the top of the page and plug in a city in the lower left hand corner just about the listing


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

ann from wigan uk


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi I'm Sue from Dorset in United Kingdom xx


----------



## Isla May (Nov 20, 2012)

Veronica from England. County of Norfolk where we are having lots of snow and Isla May has to be encouraged to go out! :lol:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Just got a PM from Alaska should be hearing from them soon


----------



## Magee (Oct 28, 2012)

Magee in northern Ontario, Canada


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Kelly from Middleboro, MA. almost on the ocean


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

Julia,born in Burton on Trent in the UK, now live in the hills east of Perth in Western Australia


----------



## jej982003 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Jackie from St. Jacob, IL across the Mississippi and St. Louis, MO.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Judy from Cootamundra in country NSW


And I have no idea where that is. Could you give me an idea please.

I feel bad for looking up all these contacts because Diana was the one who got us started all thanks should be going to her.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Mary Anne from Constantine Michigan Southern section of the State.


----------



## north66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Halló from North-East Iceland


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Darlene born n raised south of Chicago. Now live in S.C. Just south of Charlotte N.C.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

TALLY TIME ..... After 29 pages I had better tally here.

Canada 51
Uruguary 1
UK 55
Australia 36
Iceland 2
USA 203 Includes 49 States just waiting for Nebraska
New Zealand 10
France 2
Germany 2
Bermuda 5
Russia 2
Scotland 7
Phillipines 1
South Africa / Africa 5
Mexico 2
Italy 2
Greece 1
Ireland 1
Asia/ Malaysia 1

JeanBess has been helping double check the posts. Because sometimes there are several cities/countries posted in comments. So here is the update from what she caught and thank you for the help JeanBess.

Denmark
India
Ireland
China
Madeira
Poland
Afghanistan
Bulgaria
Sweden
Zimbabwe
Malaysia

HOW ARE WE DOING DIANA. Have we reached around the globe yet. I hope you are exstatic with this project. You really got us all going and a lot of participation. What Fun. What A Hoot.

and there you have it


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Linda in San Antonio, Texas


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Deborah from Ottawa Ontario Canada


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JanetLee from Puget Sound, Washington


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Lillysmom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Elmhurst, Illinois, a suburb of Chicago.
> ...


Actually it was North Lake, approximately 8 miles from Chicago. Roy Elementary was about a block or so from our house.


----------



## meabh (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi lovely to hear from you all around the world, I am signing in from Co. Armagh in Ireland


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

meabh said:


> Hi lovely to hear from you all around the world, I am signing in from Co. Armagh in Ireland


welcome what time is it there 6:29 pm here in Ohio


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Holly from Abilene, Texas, USA.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello all you beautiful, creative ladies!

Sheree from Nebraska sending greetings!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

slnovak said:


> Hello all you beautiful, creative ladies!
> 
> Sheree from Nebraska sending greetings!


a HUGE thanks to slnovak for completing the list of ALL 50 states. Thank you soooo much Sheree.

I do much appreciate.

wheeeeee WE HAVE ALL 50 STATES wheeeeeeee


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I don't know what time Diana started this topic but I think she is in for a surprise ..... yep a surprise it is. LOL

Let's all hollar SURPRISE when she logs in. Oh I guess we can't do that. Would be nice if we could.

Surprise Diana ........You should run for president you have us all talking and not a fight among the lot.


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

Martha from Knoxville, Tennessee


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > Judy from Cootamundra in country NSW
> ...


Cootamundra is in New South Wales, Australia.

I've been watching all day - what a great idea this is! And what a great community we have here! Does anyone know if one can do a google earth map with pushpins and then post it?


----------



## welshpops (Nov 18, 2012)

anita from Cardiff, South Wales. UK


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

diana1960 said:


> Hi,
> I notice there are SO many different areas us KPers are from. I thought it would be nice to see how far apart we really are. I thought if we just listed the city and Country we are from we could get an idea.
> I am Diana from Brockville, ON Canada


Wow! You started something big. Are you going to be able to tally it all up and post results???


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > scottybearNSW said:
> ...


Well since I have finally (bullied) not really but I did send 10 pm's to folks in Nebraska to get our last state. I will look into getting a world map.

Might have to break it up in a couple of sections. I have a nice size USA map when I was a professional speaker.

I will definately look into it. That would be good.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> diana1960 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


we have started some postings around pages 15-17 and 29-30 I am not sure exactly what pages the tallies are on.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Great idea! Hello from Round Rock, Texas.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

OK EVERYONE - 1 2 3 HOLLAR SURPRISE ..... DIANE IS ON BOARD


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Susan from greendale, Indiana


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Pat from Sydney Australia


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

I think this may be it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6521984_drop-pin-google-maps.html


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

slnovak said:


> I think this may be it.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_6521984_drop-pin-google-maps.html


ok give me a couple of tries on this one. I am working on it.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

This really took off wonderfully. Great idea. Hello to everyone all over the world. We are quite a bunch. :thumbup:


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Kathy from Mannville Alberta


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

gloria jean said:


> Gloria from Syracuse New York USA


I'm Gloria Jean from North Carolina, originally from LI, NY, South Shore side


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Cora Storteboom from Alliston, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> slnovak said:
> 
> 
> > I think this may be it.
> ...


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

skyequeen said:


> This really took off wonderfully. Great idea. Hello to everyone all over the world. We are quite a bunch. :thumbup:


Do we know where you are from? Lost track


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

HI ALL. Gloria from South Daytona, Florida.
HAPPY KNITTING EVERYONE.


----------



## rtmay820 (Nov 13, 2012)

Robin from Texas


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

slnovak said:


> I think this may be it.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_6521984_drop-pin-google-maps.html


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Meggie from Hiawassee,Ga.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

I know there a few girls on this site from Holland ...or Netherlands !!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Greetings from Shirley, Saratoga County, upstate New York


----------



## Anna F (Feb 11, 2011)

Anna, from Hamden, Connecticut. USA


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

City: Montreal
Province: Quebec
Country: Canada
First language: French
Knitting language: Universal


----------



## mrsfig65 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ardith from Oregon City, Oregon USA and periodically F. Varela Argentina SA


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

June from Alton in southwestern Illinois, USA


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

ann44 said:


> Ann from halfway between Salisbury and Southampton in the south of England where it is very COLD today.


I see your kitty perched on the radiator. I knew a cat who did that and I can't imagine anything more uncomfortable. It must be that the warmth overrides the comfort. Cats are so funny. Yours is very pretty, by the way.


----------



## karen51003 (Dec 8, 2012)

Karen from Muskego, 
Wisconsin


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > slnovak said:
> ...


that did not go well let me try again


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> slnovak said:
> 
> 
> > I think this may be it.
> ...


I tried to print the map I think you are all looking for. Cannot see it until I hit send. I even have my toes crosses. Here we go


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Doreen from Lockport, New York (north of Buffalo and east of Niagara Falls, just a few miles south of Lake Ontario)


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

Niru from Fremont,CA USA.


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

Mz Molly asked me what the weather was like on the island since it was 19F in Ohio. It is a pleasant 76 down on the coast where I went to lunch with a bunch of hilarious Red Hat Ladies. I need to take a break once in while and they are my "tonic" so to speak. Here at home it is about 74F. I Live at 2,000 feet where it is cooler and a bit drier.

this has been a joy to read. Mahalo, thanks, for asking and getting this rolling.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

niru said:


> Niru from Fremont,CA USA.


If at first keep trying it is bound to work and don't look surprised when it does.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

IT WORKED IT WORKED IT WORKED


We still have a lot of white area we can reach out to people.

Maybe after the time change to the other side of the world we can get more names.

Well Diana what do you think.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Redmond, Oregon USA. Sue


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

Sheila from Champlin, Minnesota - a suburb of Minneapolis/St. Paul.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Park Rapids, Mn. Central part of Minnesota. Surrounded by the most beautiful lakes anywhere.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> slnovak said:
> 
> 
> > I think this may be it.
> ...


Did you see the map on page 33. That was a free map.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess I'd better add Alaska to the list.
Andrea from Anchorage, Alaska originally from Inglewood, Calif.(37 yrs. in Ak)


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, impressive. Now how about a list of LYS in the main cities for when we go travelling!


Mz Molly said:


> niru said:
> 
> 
> > Niru from Fremont,CA USA.
> ...


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

andreah said:


> Guess I'd better add Alaska to the list.
> Andrea from Anchorage, Alaska originally from Inglewood, Calif.(37 yrs. in Ak)


Thank you, Diana wants to visit Alaska someday and was hoping we would get one. Thank you. I will tell you are here.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Carlyta from Suitland MD USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

andreah said:


> Wow, impressive. Now how about a list of LYS in the main cities for when we go travelling!
> 
> 
> Mz Molly said:
> ...


Don't push your luck. LOL All maps are not free but I do know when you take a trip you can ask in some map makers to indicate where LYS is located.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

andreah said:


> Guess I'd better add Alaska to the list.
> Andrea from Anchorage, Alaska originally from Inglewood, Calif.(37 yrs. in Ak)


Please introduce us to your fur babies. What type are they how old and name of course


----------



## Ethelb (Mar 5, 2012)

Joan from Lake Macquarie n.s.w. Australia


----------



## swyn (Aug 12, 2012)

Oshawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Maryanne from Randolph, Massachusetts, USA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sue from the Sunshine Coast, Qld, Australia


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dollie Louisville KY USA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> niru said:
> 
> 
> > Niru from Fremont,CA USA.
> ...


I think the blue bits have missed most of the UK.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie from Oregon


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Ginger from Toledo USA


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Clare here, born Dublin, Ireland, then County Dublin, Co. Down [ohhh the Mourne mountains]Co Cork east & west, Dublin & now London UK.


----------



## kanary68 (May 14, 2012)

I'm so disappointed. I wanted to be the only one. Jackie from New Orleans, Louisiana. If you're coming for the Super Bowl, bring a sweater or light jacket for the days and a heavier coat for partying on Bourbon Street. It is supposed to be in the 40's that weekend. Laissez les bon temps rouler!!!


----------



## Jaymac (Jan 16, 2013)

HI cakes. I am from Melbourne too (Pakenham actually) Joan


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

skyequeen said:


> This really took off wonderfully. Great idea. Hello to everyone all over the world. We are quite a bunch. :thumbup:


skyequeen where are you from or did i miss a post


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Robin from Powder Springs, GA, USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > niru said:
> ...


I bunched all the UK together. May have to go back and separate them out.


----------



## Polly's Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello, I am Gloria from middle of North Island, New Zealand. (Polly's Mum) is my non-de-plume. Polly is my little dog. The first one I have been able to have indoors--Me being a farmer's wife.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

MaryAlice from Warsaw, lndiana, USA. Hello everyone! This is neat!


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Susan from Des Moines, Ia.; and Iowa is in the north central
part of the USA.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm dot, dottie or dorothy. Born and grew up in Conn. and Vermont and been in tenn for 41 years. Very iocy here today.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> niru said:
> 
> 
> > Niru from Fremont,CA USA.
> ...


I had to be on shift at work by 3pm today. We were on page 22 when I last checked. I got off at 10p and have been sitting here going through 13 pages of responses!!!

AND A MAP!

This is so great!! LOK AT ALL OF US!!! United in knitting and crocheting!!

This has been such a great experience!!!

Thank you Mz Molly for starting the thread!!!

Going home now... I work in a pharmacy and this Flu has been wearing us all out... SO MANY SICK PEOPLE!! If you haven't gotten ur flu shot yet, GO GET IT!!!

G'nite all
Dani


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> ann44 said:
> 
> 
> > Ann from halfway between Salisbury and Southampton in the south of England where it is very COLD today.
> ...


Many years ago, our male cat would lie on the tiles on the hearth in front of the fireplace. One day I noticed that he had been there for quite some time and he scared me cause it didn't look like he was breathing. I walked up to him and he was so still I thought he was dead. I finally touched him and he "came alive." What a scare. He was kind of a goofy cat. We called him Dudley.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> meabh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi lovely to hear from you all around the world, I am signing in from Co. Armagh in Ireland
> ...


hi just jumping in again. This is a great thread, very interesting.
We are getting to 40c today!! 2.30pm here now. Off to the beach shortly for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > niru said:
> ...


Dani, you started it THANK YOU, I just got caught up in the statistics of it. lol. Thank you for sooo much fun today. I too need to go nighty night and am wondering how many of our over seas friends will check in. Do you suppose we will have 50 pages by tomorrow and I may have to update the map.

A real special Thank You to Diana for getting us started and to all of you who encouraged each other to keep it going. Don't stop now just because it is bed time. We have all the rest of the week. lol See you tomorrow.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > meabh said:
> ...


Really did not want to hear beach talk. Next week it will be 19 on some days. Burrrrr


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> andreah said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, impressive. Now how about a list of LYS in the main cities for when we go travelling!
> ...


If you are looking for somewhere in particular there is a good site called whereis.com Does that help you?


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

This has been a hoot. Will be here first thing in the morning to see who else has checked in.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> This has been a hoot. Will be here first thing in the morning to see who else has checked in.


P.S. Love the map. Thank you.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Is there anybody from Fiji? Always been fascinated with Fiji because I knew an artist from there (Mary Edwell Burke) and she told the most interesting stories about her life there.


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

Beverley Port Angeles Wa.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you! My cousin and I wandered around a city in Spain and with her rudamentary map and my high school spanish we did manage to find a LYS and was really surprised on our luck. Addresses are good but maps too are better.


sugarsugar said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > andreah said:
> ...


----------



## Glo 54 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi. I am Gloria from Christchurch New Zealand.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

It's just past 11:00 PM here in Florida and I am saying goodnight to you all - and good morning to you all in Australia, NZ and Tasmania! Can't wait to see where this is in 8 hours. Thanks Diana from Brockville, Ontario! What a brilliant idea! And thanks Judi/Mz Molly for all your putting together! What fun!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

i cant write i cant see i think time to sleep

looking forward to many more replys now timechange is chatching up on us.

bye see you when i wake up lol exhausted form this projet pleasantly exhausted and full of happy thoughts.

nighty nite


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Pearland, Texas - USA


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Petersburg Illinois


----------



## librarian60 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for letting me be a part of this! I am Diane from the middle of Nebraska! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

Jeanie from Lambertville MI, also Toledo, Ohio
Hi everyone!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

c.kenny said:


> I am Christine and I live in Bayfield, Ontario, Canada.


Hi Christine: Have been to your lovely little town for the T-Bird show in July for the last 10 or so years. Love to go thru the little shops. Moosie AKA Carol


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Namaste,Rajkumari from, Agra, India.


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi I am Sheila from Long Reach on the St. John River in New Brunswick


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

wilnita said:


> Anita here
> Campbell River
> Vancouver Island B.C.


Hi Anita: Was in your lovely area a couple of years ago. I just loved walking along the shore. We always said we wanted to go back but due to moving and now my hubby's illness we have had to put that on the back burner. Maybe sometime in the future yet.


----------



## Cindy in AK (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello, Cindy from Alaska


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Anne from Kitchener, Ontario, Canada


Hi Anne: Was raised and lived in Kitchener on Rockway Dr. just south of the rock gardens. Moved to Winterbourne (just a bit north of Conestogo) shortly after we were married and lived there until we moved here. Son still lives in old home. Moosie AKA Carol


----------



## Giddy Granny (Feb 17, 2011)

Sara from S.E. Nebraska.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jane, north central Montana. Many of the home towns of contributors here almost make me homesick because they are places I have lived or traveled. Essex, England; Cloquet, Minnesota; Basking Ridge, New Jersey; Russia when it was the Soviet Union; Nuoro, Sardinia. I have a key-chain memento from Nuoro and got a good haircut there one day. I also greatly enjoyed the Cavalcata. My pastor is from Puyallup, Washington. What a fun world tour.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

gertyau said:


> Pat from Sydney Australia


Hi Pat.. you're a 10 pound pom!!  I've always wanted to know one, and look how I've found you!! LOL.
I'm in Sydney's north. You any where near??


----------



## prissy1480 (Jan 16, 2013)

Alaska


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> Sharon presently in Ontario, Canada, moving soon to Florida USA


I like your kitty!


----------



## marzipan (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi .. I'm from Sanctuary Point N.S.W. Australia


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

Elizabeth from Neenah, Wisconsin.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Alohadonna said:


> Mz Molly asked me what the weather was like on the island since it was 19F in Ohio. It is a pleasant 76 down on the coast where I went to lunch with a bunch of hilarious Red Hat Ladies. I need to take a break once in while and they are my "tonic" so to speak. Here at home it is about 74F. I Live at 2,000 feet where it is cooler and a bit drier.
> 
> this has been a joy to read. Mahalo, thanks, for asking and getting this rolling.


Mahalo. Have been to your wonderful islands 3 times. Last time was a cruise around the islands that also included a helicopter ride over the volcano. Were supposed to helicopter the canyon but weather closed in and were unable to. Plan to come back for that some day. Moosie AKA Carol


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> IT WORKED IT WORKED IT WORKED
> 
> We still have a lot of white area we can reach out to people.
> 
> ...


Great Work Mz Molly! Fun to see!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Central Michigan, USA.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello from Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie from St.Wlaburg, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

I am Kusum Budhwar from Delhi, India


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Donna from Silver City,New Mexico. Southwest USA


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

great idea.thank you for thinking of it and setting the ball rolling.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I am Kusum Budhwar from Delhi, India


Kusum is that your picture. How lovely. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

kusumbudhwar said:


> great idea.thank you for thinking of it and setting the ball rolling.


Diana started it and we all just chipped in.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Now there is a movie idea in there- lost and found!


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,we met some people on a cruise last summer who were from Perth.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > IT WORKED IT WORKED IT WORKED
> ...


Moosie you are to kind to me.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if we will have at least one member from each of the 218 countries. That would be way cool!


----------



## Diana K (Jun 11, 2012)

Diana from West Vancouver, BC Canada


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

wonderful....I knew we could do it...


----------



## mumclout (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Fae from Sydney nsw.


----------



## jschlub (Jun 17, 2012)

I am Joanne in Chalan Pago, Guam. I am originally from Wooster, Ohio, and have lived in Michigan, Maryland, and Louisiana. My husband is a university professor which brought us to Guam and the University here. I have been doing needlework since age 5, beginning with embroidery, crochet, knitting, sewing, quilting, rug hooking, counted cross stitch, and plastic canvas. However, crochet and knitting are my main hobbies these days. We have a small group of stitchers (Guam Stitchers) that meets weekly to share coffee and conversation while we stitch.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gransy said:


> Hi ! I'm Nancy from Perth, Western Australia, Did you know that Perth is the most isolated city in the world? And recently, our Lord Mayor, Lisa Scaffidi, was voted the 2nd best City Mayor in the world. How about that.


Congratulations, well done!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Moosie we retired here 17 yrs ago from Northern B.C.. Was born and raised in Northern Ontario north of North bay moved to B.C.
37 yrs ago. Glad you liked the area. Anita


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello--Kay from GA USA


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Nancy from Nipomo, just a bump in the road from Santa Barbara to San Luis Obispo, We say we live on the Central Coast of California..


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

Sandra from Lake Cathie NSW Australia,about 5 hrs north of Sydney


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Now for some real fun. Some folks like to post "cute" places so don't be surprised if we hear from the following:

Pluto, Realville, 3rd Rock from the Sun, and 

The Narrow Way.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Val Hynson sent me this PM. I hope she stops by and leaves a message here too.

Here is my part of Scotland we expect snow tomorrow so far this winter has been mild but vey wet. I have been in th attic sorting out my stash of yarn . There is too much so must not buy any more for a while. Yesterday I knitted a cowl and have another on the pins now. I don't give many comments on KP now though I do read a lot of what's written, guess I don't like when folk express their opinions in a manner that I find unacceptable to me. I have been knitting since around 1950, been there seen this got the T shirt so please accept that I find when I ask a question I would appreciate a positive answer not a nasty one.Anyway from Scotland I wish you all a Happy new year


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

Kelowna, Southern BC Canada. About 2 hrs? South of you Patti!
Love the quilt yarn store in Salmon Arm!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I put a message on chat.

My husband took a job at the university which is why we are in Guam. We were in Wooster last April. I have a brother who lives near the OARDC. 
ISCHLUB used to live right next door. In case she is too shy to post a note here, enjoy her comments.


I grew up on North Buckeye Street. My dad and stepmother lived on Christmas Run Blvd until a few months before he passed away (2010).

I am related to a lot of the Italian-Americans in Wooster. I still have friends that I visit there.

Joanne


----------



## Janetta (Jul 12, 2012)

Janetta from Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Janetta said:


> Janetta from Cape Town, South Africa


Love your picture and who are the babies and what are their names.


----------



## desertmom99 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm Lea, from West Hills, California, a suburb just north of Los Angeles, California.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Kati from Sofia, Bulgaria, Europe.
It's a small country with a looong history - and, strange as it might seem (it does to me, I just lately realized this) a relatively (as compared to the rest of Europe) unbloody one. All ethnics are welcome - all can count on being laughed at - but than again, it is quite the same to all native ethnics - and also they can count on being invited to the table, sometimes nearly forced to eat and drink (no such a thing as a polite "no" - you won't be crossed at, but will be continuously asked again, and again, and again - for just in case you might be, probably, possibly, be too shy and hungry or thirsty, until you giver up, just to take the hostess off your back), and will be laughed at, and will be "forced" to laugh at everyone else on the table - and you will always, for ever, stay a stranger, and your children and grandchildren too, but you always be "our" stranger - as an opposite to "the other strangers", which means - one of as, and protected.
Which does not mean you should not watch your belongings at some places...

And we also still knit a lot. Well, the really young actually don't, not much. Maybe half of the ones my age - or a bit less (I\ll be 40 this year) and practically all 50 and older... hm, women. Men generally don't have the patience... 

Oh, and, of course, this is the home of sower milk / yogurt and white brined cheese, and Lactobacillus bulgaricus and nivelin...


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Karen from Israel
Have made many KP friends from around the world
Thanks to many have received many patterns and ideas
Great way to connect


----------



## Janetta (Jul 12, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Janetta said:
> 
> 
> > Janetta from Cape Town, South Africa
> ...


My granddaughters - Sienna Ruby and Chloe Rose - pic was taken last January.


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Pikkie from Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I am from Penrith, New South Wales Sydney formerly from
Salisbury(now called Harare) Zimbabwe (formerly Rhodesia)


----------



## Janetta (Jul 12, 2012)

pikkie said:


> Pikkie from Cape Town, South Africa


Hello - bly hier's nog iemand van die Kaap!! Ek bly in Claremont - jy??


----------



## NedelinaN (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, Nedelina from Sofia, Bulgaria


----------



## NedelinaN (Dec 10, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Kati from Sofia, Bulgaria, Europe.
> It's a small country with a looong history - and, strange as it might seem (it does to me, I just lately realized this) a relatively (as compared to the rest of Europe) unbloody one. All ethnics are welcome - all can count on being laughed at - but than again, it is quite the same to all native ethnics - and also they can count on being invited to the table, sometimes nearly forced to eat and drink (no such a thing as a polite "no" - you won't be crossed at, but will be continuously asked again, and again, and again - for just in case you might be, probably, possibly, be too shy and hungry or thirsty, until you giver up, just to take the hostess off your back), and will be laughed at, and will be "forced" to laugh at everyone else on the table - and you will always, for ever, stay a stranger, and your children and grandchildren too, but you always be "our" stranger - as an opposite to "the other strangers", which means - one of as, and protected.
> Which does not mean you should not watch your belongings at some places...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Bravo!


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Ek is in Bellville. Ek het gewonder waar die ander Kapenaars bly.
Ons sal seker Engels moet praat sodat die ander ook verstaan.
Bly om van jou te hoor.
Happy knitting everybody!


----------



## ladydenmark (Jul 20, 2012)

I am Kirsten from Denmark, living in Varpelev, a very small village approx 65 kilometres south of Copenhagen.


----------



## ladydenmark (Jul 20, 2012)

pikkie said:


> Ek is in Bellville. Ek het gewonder waar die ander Kapenaars bly.
> Ons sal seker Engels moet praat sodat die ander ook verstaan.
> Bly om van jou te hoor.
> Happy knitting everybody!


I guess that this is old genuine africaans from the nederlands inhabitants in South Africa?
Kirsten in Denmark


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I was trying to decipher this: I think it says "hellow from the Cape. I live in Clairmont yes


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Isla May said:


> Veronica from England. County of Norfolk where we are having lots of snow and Isla May has to be encouraged to go out! :lol:


Wow another Veronica, not many of us out there. :lol:


----------



## Janetta (Jul 12, 2012)

ladydenmark said:


> pikkie said:
> 
> 
> > Ek is in Bellville. Ek het gewonder waar die ander Kapenaars bly.
> ...


It is Afrikaans yes, derived from Dutch -but I am far removed from the Netherlands - my dad's ancestors were German and my mom was born in Britain


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Janetta said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > Janetta said:
> ...


What a beautiful family and grils and what lovely names. Be proud.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I think the blue bits have missed most of the UK.[/quote]

I bunched all the UK together. May have to go back and separate them out.[/quote]

Yes please Mz Molly, we are here and want to be included, you are doing a fantastic job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

vershi said:


> I think the blue bits have missed most of the UK.


I bunched all the UK together. May have to go back and separate them out.[/quote]

Yes please Mz Molly, we are here and want to be included, you are doing a fantastic job. :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

I have already asked another volunteer to help


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > I think the blue bits have missed most of the UK.
> ...


Yes please Mz Molly, we are here and want to be included, you are doing a fantastic job. :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

I have already asked another volunteer to help[/quote]

The replies are coming in so thick and fast, you must be exhausted keeping track of everyone, such a good thread. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Jean from NC, USA.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

vershi said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > vershi said:
> ...


I have already asked another volunteer to help[/quote]

The replies are coming in so thick and fast, you must be exhausted keeping track of everyone, such a good thread. :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Yes, I am tired and if my volunteer does not help, I have to go back through all 40 pages by myself so it may take a day or two,. I will probably wait until it settles down a little. Right now I just need to keep track of the main descriptions. See some folks put their whole life history of moving and that is amazing I love to hear every word, but makes confusing to separate out too significantly. Will work on it later thought, just for you


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

Karen from Woodbridge, VA. That's about 25 miles from Wash. D.C.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Let's post pictures next time?
Of the aria we are in?
Or perhaps pictures of traditional / native / old knittings / weavings / sewings / clothings / knitting, tatting and so on techniques?..


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

Joyce from Somersham in Cambridgeshire, UK


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Let's post pictures next time?
> Of the aria we are in?
> Or perhaps pictures of traditional / native / old knittings / weavings / sewings / clothings / knitting, tatting and so on techniques?..


you can post pictures now if you want


----------



## birdsview (May 25, 2012)

Birdseye, IN, USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

POSTING PICTURES ......

Feel Free To Do So ......

Would love to see pictures around the world. You can post a picture any time you want of what ever you want but be nice please. lol We love to see fur babies (animals of all types) something you just finished. After all we are still all knitters right. 

Don't panic just because we are connecting the dots around the world you cannot still me your happy go lucky self knitter. That is what this topic is all about.

SHARE SHARE SHARE SHARE


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

TALLY UP THROUGH PAGE 40

All the countries that are listed with a 0 are listed for a purpose. We actually found contacts and did the invite and hope at some point they will reply. Enjoy. See you around page 50. By the way, I have been asked to break down the UK cities any volunteers want to help me please? Thank you.


AFGHANISTAN	2
AFRICA SOUTH	8
ARGENTINA	1
AUSTRALIA	56
BELLVILLE	1
BERMUDA	5
BRAZIL	0
BULGARIA	3
CAMBODIA	0
CANADA	72
CHILE	0
CHINA	1
DENMARK	4
EGYPT	0
FIJI	2
FINLAND	0
FRANCE / PARIS	2
GERMANY	2
GHANA	0
GREECE	1
GUAM	2
HOLLAND/NETHERLANDS	2
ICELAND	4
INDIA	4
IRELAND 4
ISRAEL	1
ITALY	2
KOREA	0
MADEIRA	2
MALAYSIA / ASIA	2
MEXICO	2
NEW ZEALAND	12
NORWAY	0
PHILLIPINES	1
POLAND	1
POLAND	1
RUSSIA	5
SALISBURY	1
SCOTLAND	9
SPAIN	0
SWEDEN	2
TASMANIA	1
TURKEY	0
UNITED KINGDON	58
UNITED STATES	282
URUGUARY	1
WARSAW	1
ZIMBABWE	2


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

The map on page 33 will be updated later this week.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Let's post pictures next time?
> ...


Well... How about some caves than.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

And you were not going to share these with us? Bad girl.

Just kidding. I am sure happy you did. I love caves, visit the ones in Ohio USA all the time.

HOWEVER, I don't drop down through any whole to get inside. That would never happen. Just wait until you get comments.


Anyone else please feel free to share pictures from your state our country.


----------



## librarian60 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've never seen anything like it! The caves are amazing!!!&#128563;


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Ringing in for Alaska, the home of my heart. I lived in this wonderful state for 16 years, the adventure of my life. Sadly I retired to a 'better clime' -- even tho' spring and fall are wonderful seasons here in Western North Carolina, I'm finding it's the winters I miss most. 

All of my photos are in albums -- not on my computer -- but at some point I may scan some to post.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, it's not me in the picture. My brother is a climber, but not as much a caver, and I am not really either - do enjoy caves that are easily accessed, but have my respects for the rest - going there is not for amateurs. But I do like looking at them through the eyes of those who know what they are doing...


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I just heard this on television.

"Friends are Family you get to choose."

Mom, I'm home! lol

Talk about one, big, huge, extended family. lol

Love you all - hugs and puppy kisses I really must take a break. See you all later. Judi and Dolly


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Some hand-woven (not by me!) traditional rugs...


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Some hand-woven (not by me!) traditional rugs...


I want one .... no I'm greedy give me both


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

elsiemarley said:


> I've notice that almost everyone posting in this thread have already got their location in the information below their avatar -- I wish everyone would come out of hiding, as where people are is very interesting to me, and helps sometimes to understand their questions/comments.


I wish the people in hiding would at least put their country up. Also will the usa please put up their state as us in the uk don't know them all.
Fiona


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Good Morning All; Karen from Nebraska. We have a city named Kearney NE ( I live in Omaha) that by map is the exact middle of the USA!!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

ladydenmark said:


> pikkie said:
> 
> 
> > Ek is in Bellville. Ek het gewonder waar die ander Kapenaars bly.
> ...


Translation: "I am in Bellvile. I've wondered where the other people from the Cape live. We'll have to speak English so other people can also understand. Glad to hear from you."
And yes, afrikaans is mostly derived from the old Dutch setlers, but also influenced by our Malay slaves of yesteryear.
Here is a photo of Gordons Bay in the Cape from our bedroom balcony


----------



## decaff53 (Jan 8, 2013)

Norah from Glasgow, Scotland, UK


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Bobby, ready for his trip around the world!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Boy adding pictures makes it seem like we are there. Thank you all soooo much.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

pikkie said:


> Bobby, ready for his trip around the world!


awesome .... bring him along ...... we all get to play kissy kissy face. Tell us about Bobby. what type of kitty kitty how old and what is favorite thing to do when knitting

by the way were you planning on leaving him home NOT

Just for curiosity where were you going


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, with as - around the whole World... 

I so loved the Archean picture... Feels like summer is just around the corner...


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Do I count?i was born in Cuba but I live now in NY and Fl


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Bobby, the cat who would like to travel around the world is a cross breed who turned 10 years old on 16 December 2012. He likes to
claim the wool for himself whilst I'm knitting.
When packing we were on our way to the Addo Elephant Park in the Eastern Cape near the city of Port Elizabeth (South Africa).
No pets allowed there, so he was well looked after by his two elder human "brothers".
Photos taken on this holiday will be posted soon.


----------



## Isla May (Nov 20, 2012)

vershi said:


> Isla May said:
> 
> 
> > Veronica from England. County of Norfolk where we are having lots of snow and Isla May has to be encouraged to go out! :lol:
> ...


Hi Veronica! Felt like you when I saw your name. There is at least another one but can't remember what she calls herself.
I sign Ron/ Roni/ Ronnie/Veronica depending to whom I am writing. Gets confusing at times!!! :lol:


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

lorraine from new jersey


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello. Love seeing all the locations. It's surprising how many are from Australia and the UK.

I am in Central Ohio just NW of Columbus

I love seeing the pictures of the cats. Mine is a rescue and is now 1 1/2 years old. There are quite a few on here that look like her.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Cathy you are so right.They should let us run the gov. for a week we'd have everyone getting along


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

pikkie said:


> Bobby, ready for his trip around the world!


LOL.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

coming in very late (story of my life - never arrive in time but I do try!) so a big, loud hello from Trish in Glasgow via Aberdeenshire where I first surfaced.
Had to return and edit!! I omitted my native country - Scotland


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Kati from Sofia, Bulgaria, Europe.
> It's a small country with a looong history - and, strange as it might seem (it does to me, I just lately realized this) a relatively (as compared to the rest of Europe) unbloody one. All ethnics are welcome - all can count on being laughed at - but than again, it is quite the same to all native ethnics - and also they can count on being invited to the table, sometimes nearly forced to eat and drink (no such a thing as a polite "no" - you won't be crossed at, but will be continuously asked again, and again, and again - for just in case you might be, probably, possibly, be too shy and hungry or thirsty, until you giver up, just to take the hostess off your back), and will be laughed at, and will be "forced" to laugh at everyone else on the table - and you will always, for ever, stay a stranger, and your children and grandchildren too, but you always be "our" stranger - as an opposite to "the other strangers", which means - one of as, and protected.
> Which does not mean you should not watch your belongings at some places...
> 
> ...


Hello, Kati and thank you for the story of Bulgaria.
I'm Andrea from Massachusetts, USA


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I am from near Glasgow in Scotland


----------



## Bernice Nelson (Nov 8, 2012)

Bernice from Truro, Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Kitties, Caves, beautiful views! What a glorious world we live in. To quote Miranda: "Oh Brave new world that has such people in it!" By the way, Warsaw IN is the county seat of Kosciusko county and is named after a Polish hero of our Revolutionary War. It's a large county in the middle of northern Indiana. Warsaw is also the prosthetic capital of the world. Every place has some claim to fame!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > Judy from Cootamundra in country NSW
> ...


NSW is in Australia.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> pikkie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby, ready for his trip around the world!
> ...


andrea ... where are you from please i cannot tell by your avatar thank you


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

This is the canal behind my house - a little bit wild with lots of birds (herons, egrets & osprey to cardinals & bluejays), turtles and the occasional alligator. Summer is way too humid in Florida so this is the best time of year to be here. On days when I miss Ontario I look at this and remember I never have to shovel snow here. Raking leaves is another matter...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Countries in KP Updated
let me know if any mistakes or left out Country 

1.	Africa
2.	Australia 
3.	Bermuda
4.	Brazil
5.	British Isles
6.	Bulgaria
7.	Cambodia
8.	Canada 
9.	China
10.	Czech Republic
11.	Denmark
12.	Egypt
13.	Finland
14.	France
15.	Germany
16.	Ghana
17.	Greece
18.	Iceland
19.	India
20.	Ireland
21.	Korea
22.	Madeira
23.	Mexico
24.	New Zealand
25.	Norway
26.	Philippines 
27.	Poland
28.	Russia
29.	Scotland
30.	Spain
31.	stationed in Afghanistan (country?)
32.	Sweden
33.	UK
34.	USA
35.	Zimbabwe


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe you missed Italy.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm from Campbell River Vancouver Island Canada


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

You seem to have missed Switzerland


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> dad's funnyface said:
> 
> 
> > pikkie said:
> ...


Cape Cod, MA.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > dad's funnyface said:
> ...


That's SE Massachusetts.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> This is the canal behind my house - a little bit wild with lots of birds (herons, egrets & osprey to cardinals & bluejays), turtles and the occasional alligator. Summer is way too humid in Florida so this is the best time of year to be here. On days when I miss Ontario I look at this and remember I never have to shovel snow here. Raking leaves is another matter...


Love your pictures. Where in Florida is this? I had an uncle from Chicago who retired and moved to Seminole, FL. It is just outside St. Petersberg. I also had a cousin that lived in Orlando. When I flew to visit my uncle, we landed at the Tampa Airport and had a bit of a drive to get to his house. I have been there in the summer and winter. Don't think I could live there in the summer. We hardly ever get snow here (near Seattle) but right now our temperatures have been in the 20's F. Ice on windshields but no snow. It is sunny but brrrrrr it is cold.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Andrea

Yes Dixie loves to lie on the radiator and even pushes her nose down into it. She seems impervious to the heat but does get off sometimes!! She is a very spoilt cat who isn't averse to lifting her paw and smacking me when I haven't reacted fast enough when she wants something!!

I'm sure you don't spoil your animals??? 

Ann


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> skyequeen said:
> 
> 
> > This really took off wonderfully. Great idea. Hello to everyone all over the world. We are quite a bunch. :thumbup:
> ...


I responded on the first page. I'm from Huntley IL. We lived in Scotland for 2 years and would holiday on the Isle of Skye. Fell in love with the island so bought some land there where we hope to build a house when we fully retire.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> cathyknits said:
> 
> 
> > This is the canal behind my house - a little bit wild with lots of birds (herons, egrets & osprey to cardinals & bluejays), turtles and the occasional alligator. Summer is way too humid in Florida so this is the best time of year to be here. On days when I miss Ontario I look at this and remember I never have to shovel snow here. Raking leaves is another matter...
> ...


We're on Merritt Island. That's Florida's east coast, just south of Cape Canaveral and the Space Center.
My sister lives near Silverdale although she has a Bremerton address.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > cathyknits said:
> ...


It is a small world-----my husband was born in Bremerton. On one of my trips to Florida we visited the Space Center. It was really great to see. My husband makes custom made boat tops out of our home. He has a boat to work on now, but when he takes the material out to fit it to the boat, the material stiffens up too much because of the cold. He works on boats in our driveway out in the open. It hasn't been warming up very much during the day even though it is sunny. I missed the weather report last night, so I don't know how much longer this cold spell is going to last.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

here are the people I have that have replied:

Argentina, Bellville, Fiji, Guam,  Holland/Netherlands,

Israel, Malaysia/Asia Poland Salisbury Tasmania Urguary Warsaw

I SENT PM'S TO GET CONTACTS FROM THE FOLLOWING:

Chile Turkey


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Perth, New York


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Diane C from South Australia


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

ann44 said:


> Hi Andrea
> 
> Yes Dixie loves to lie on the radiator and even pushes her nose down into it. She seems impervious to the heat but does get off sometimes!! She is a very spoilt cat who isn't averse to lifting her paw and smacking me when I haven't reacted fast enough when she wants something!!
> 
> ...


Hello, Ann.
Spoil? Never. Right. My cats are both from the SPCA; they were 3 months old when I got them in 2000. They're not litter mates. George (Georgianne) is a tortie/orange tabby mix and Gracie (Gracemarie) is a tabby. My first cat looked like your Dixie. They get what they want when they want it, no questions asked. Grace has a bit of a temper - hisses and spits - and George is very sweet. What would we do without them?
Andrea


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Gail from Henderson in Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## i-a-c (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, Irene from Shellharbour NSW Australia.


----------



## i-a-c (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree. I don't understand why people are in hiding. It would be much better to know where people are.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

maybe we should ask why people feel they should be so secretive....


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> maybe we should ask why people feel they should be so secretive....


I don't think it's appropriate to ask. Also some people (like me) don't see the place to enter location when they complete their profile. IMHO


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> marilyngf said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we should ask why people feel they should be so secretive....
> ...


OK OK now now get away from the hiding question. Let them do what ever they want remember we are having fun here. They are hiding because they are shy. We are having fun remember.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Patricia, Kinnelon, New Jersey USA


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

What a way for everyone to say hi. Just look at all of us knitters, crocheter, or crafters around the world. Hand made is not a lost art if this is any indication....
A BOG HELLO TO YOU WHERE EVER YOU ARE!
ayjay


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

Chris from Baradine NSW Australia


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Isla May said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > Isla May said:
> ...


Years ago my sister was dating a Canadian and he called me Vron which stuck for years, also have had Vronnie but usually its my full name now, not sure why.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Rather like the caves in Hungary- no-one in from Hungary yet - must get some responses from there & also get some from Cyprus. I find the whole worldwide list just fantastic - keep going K-P friends


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

esther from so central califiorna adjacent to the sierra mta 35 miles to sequioa nat park,home to the biggest/oldest trees on earth,like gen shurman,and big stump a tree trunk that can hold 4 sets of sequare dancers, from where i llive i can have breakfast in the sequioas,and have dinner on the beach


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Briegeen said:


> Rather like the caves in Hungary- no-one in from Hungary yet - must get some responses from there & also get some from Cyprus. I find the whole worldwide list just fantastic - keep going K-P friends


Briegeen,

I found two members in Cyprus and sent them PM's to come visit our Around the World forum. No one listed for Hungry though.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Countries in KP Updated
> let me know if any mistakes or left out Country
> 
> 1.	Africa
> ...


36, Cuba


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > Countries in KP Updated
> ...


oOOPS SORRY MISSED IT THANK YOU


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Pat lamb said:
> 
> 
> > jeanbess said:
> ...


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

karend1 said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > Pat lamb said:
> ...


LOL NEXT TIME I will just do a cut and paste. have it on original list.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

AFGHANISTAN
AFRICA SOUTH
ARGENTINA
AUSTRALIA
BELLVILLE
BERMUDA
BRAZIL
BRITISH ISLES
BULGARIA
CAMBODIA
CANADA
CHEZ REPUBLIC
CHILE
CHINA
CUBA
DENMARK
EGYPT
FIJI
FINLAND
FRANCE / PARIS
GERMANY
GHANA
GREECE
GUAM
HOLLAND/NETHERLANDS
ICELAND
INDIA
IRELAND 
ISRAEL
ITALY
KOREA
MADEIRA
MALAYSIA / ASIA
MEXICO
NEW ZEALAND
NORWAY
PHILLIPINES
POLAND
POLAND
RUSSIA
SALISBURY
SCOTLAND
SPAIN
SWEDEN
SWITZERLAND
TASMANIA
TURKEY
UNITED KINGDON
UNITED STATES
URUGUARY
WARSAW
ZIMBABWE

There that looks better 52 countries so far. We are sooo very good. Thanks for catching that for me Karen I was getting google eyes last night when I finished the list.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I am from the South Western shore of Nova Scotia -Canada= on the Shelburne side of it - God's country !


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Viddie said:


> I am from the South Western shore of Nova Scotia on the Shelburne side of it - God's country !


Welcome


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

Brianne from Indian River, Michigan


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

This lovely lady sent me a reply PM from Paris France

tikeur
I do not speak English, I am French not easy to chat... Nevertheless I would like.


----------



## jerseygal (Jul 20, 2011)

Greetings from Ann of the Garden State - New Jersey, USA


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> AFGHANISTAN
> AFRICA SOUTH
> ARGENTINA
> AUSTRALIA
> ...


Scotland is part of the British Isles. 4 countries here - Scotland, England, Northern Ireland and Wales. So if you scrub the British Isles and add in England, Wales and Northern Ireland you'll have another 2 countries.
You also have the United Kingdom which is the same as the British Isles - just noticed


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> AFGHANISTAN
> AFRICA SOUTH
> ARGENTINA
> AUSTRALIA
> ...


Warsaw is the capital of Poland. Sorry we have to make that 51 countries.


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi I'm Liz from Pontypridd. Wales. U.K. U.K stands for the United Kingdoms of England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. it might be easier if we were listed under separate countries rather than the U.K as we all have our own identities, culture and customs.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

diana1960 said:


> Hi,
> I notice there are SO many different areas us KPers are from. I thought it would be nice to see how far apart we really are. I thought if we just listed the city and Country we are from we could get an idea.
> I am Diana from Brockville, ON Canada


I'm Debra, living in Starkville, MS, USA


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm Carmita from Tenerife in the Canary Islands, Spain. Regards to you all!!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I am cbJasmin from Los Angeles California. How can we get together to go around the world would be nice.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

dad's funnyface said:


> ann44 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andrea
> ...


being an animal lover i -soooo love to look at all the avatars of cats & dogs - yours is so sweet , bless all who give homes to shelter pets. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Miz Molly, I have just noticed Poland listed twice. Cheers.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 12, 2012)

Bev from Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Portsmouth UK with 5" of snow!!!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Carmita said:


> Hi, I'm Carmita from Tenerife in the Canary Islands, Spain. Regards to you all!!


Welcome Welcome Welcome I was soooooo hoping we would receive one from your part of the world. Thank you for joining us.

Feel free to tell us some thing about your self. Do you work. Do you have any pets. Any pictures you can post of your country. Welcome again.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> Hi Miz Molly, I have just noticed Poland listed twice. Cheers.


yes, I saw that too. too late to correct now next time around.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> AFGHANISTAN
> AFRICA SOUTH
> ARGENTINA
> AUSTRALIA
> ...


Mz Molly, Tasmania is a state of Australia thats one less country.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

MalleeGirl said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > AFGHANISTAN
> ...


Thank you I was wondering where that was.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> MalleeGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Mz Molly said:
> ...


It's the home of the Tasmanian Devil - one of the most remarkable creatures on Earth - and by far the most stubborn one. And, of course, one of the funniest Warner Bros characters. 
It's an island just under Australia.










The lowest circle.

Oh, and most importantly - it's one of the very few places I can actually find on a map!
I'm very bad with geography...


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the map!


----------



## xlancashirelass (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm Sylvia from Tasmania. Very pretty island!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Also... Tasmania was a favorite place of mine as a kid because it was easy to draw when we were drawing maps in school. And everyone knew the cartoon character.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Have I got some statistics for you all ......

There are officially 257 countries in the world and that includes the UK and US and the other big ones.

Out of 257 (I did a search tonight on ALL 257) we have KPers in 77 countries!

Out of the 77 - we currently have 43 represented in our Around the World Topic. ....... and......

wait for it .......

34 more invitations to stop by and say hello were sent out within the last two hours.

So you may want to watch this topic for the next few days. Some of them may not understand English well enough for me to encourage them to post thoughts here, however all received PM's will be copied exactly as they are received.


----------



## PinkPrincess (Aug 18, 2012)

I live in Mae Rim, Thailand but am Dutch from origin  I've been living here almost one year now.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

More fun facts ..... I just have to share some of the names I found interesting in going through the list of 257 ....
After a week or so if we do not hear back from any additional KPers I will post the entire list of where all the KPers are from according to the internet of countries.
But for now here are some that ARE NOT represented:

Bahamas Cook Island for those who like to cook
Christmas Island for Christmas all year long
McDonald Island
Isle of Man if you are single and looking ladies
Japan I cannot believe we do not have a representative
Reunion good place to hold class reunions

You will want to check back here periodically to see what is going on.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm Rhonda, an Aussie in Singapore. Must admit that 47 pages is just too much for me to sift through to find someone else over here. Looking forward to your summary Mz Molly.

Another country to add to your list.

I have one local shop for knitting supplies (in Chinatown) but do admit to buying most supplies off the Internet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm Gwen and I'm in Athens, GA, USA


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm Gwen and I'm in Athens, GA, USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

RhondaP said:


> I'm Rhonda, an Aussie in Singapore. Must admit that 47 pages is just too much for me to sift through to find someone else over here. Looking forward to your summary Mz Molly.
> 
> Another country to add to your list.
> 
> I have one local shop for knitting supplies (in Chinatown) but do admit to buying most supplies off the Internet.


Rhonda, these are the only other two I found and sent invitations to as well: Smile12 and SusieSim

You can send them a private message or hopefully they will show up here too.


----------



## Marthajane (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm Jane originally from Chicago but now living in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia.


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

Chris from Illinois


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Have I got some statistics for you all ......
> 
> There are officially 257 countries in the world and that includes the UK and US and the other big ones.
> 
> ...


You have done a wonderful job of tabulating and research. Thank you very much. This has been so interesting.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Brilliant topic Diana! Great work Mz Molly! What fun this is for the rest of us! What a great community we have here - even before this thread got started. I'm so happy I found this place. Thanks Everyone who makes it work on so many levels!


----------



## Mariana_T (Oct 27, 2011)

First: thank you Mz Molli for inviting me on this great topic!
Second: You've done such a great job, can I give 5 thumbs up for your work?
Third: My name is Mariana and I am from Romania...you know the small country from East Europe that change the regime from Communism to Capitalism in Dec. 1989
Fourth: Are there any other Romanians on this site?

I don't have pets but I am a knitter since 1970. Knitting was a tradition in the Communist Romania. Now is coming back after so many years of "enjoying the capitalism's goodies"


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

welcome Pink Princess!!!


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

welcome Mariana...


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

I was hoping to get some hits, but WOW
this is great


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

I see you are from Toronto Canada.
I was born in Texas, but moved North until we ended up in New York when I was 5. Just moved to Canada in 2005 when I married a Canadian. I REALLY worried about a 'toque'. Short story: my husband said he needed a toque (???) so I played dumb and followed him through the store. I didn't know if this is something we were gonna drive home or maybe have for dinner? Anyway he stopped at the HATS!!! I said 'it's a hat'. He says 'not up here it's not'. That was just the beginning. I will just add that his mother asked me to get something off the chesterfield. By the look on her face she knew I had NO CLUE what she was asking for... when I finally figured it out I was ok... But now I am forever forgetting it's a chesterfield and not a WINCHESTER!! ok, now stop laughing, get off the floor and play nice!!! 





 :-D :?:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mariana_T said:


> First: thank you Mz Molli for inviting me on this great topic!
> Second: You've done such a great job, can I give 5 thumbs up for your work?
> Third: My name is Mariana and I am from Romania...you know the small country from East Europe that change the regime from Communism to Capitalism in Dec. 1989
> Fourth: Are there any other Romanians on this site?
> ...


Mariana welcome. Here are the other three listed: Adelone, Santal, and Elenao you may want to send them a PM and keep watching here becaue they too received invites.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi, Barbara from the Northern Beaches area in Sydney, Australia. Oh and hello from the beautiful Milo who is helping also.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> niru said:
> 
> 
> > Niru from Fremont,CA USA.
> ...


I notice that Japan is still white. How can we get to the knitters there I wonder? They have a couple of great designers there I believe.


----------



## G-Ma Katt (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm Kathy from Rochelle, IL, and I really enjoy this forum.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > niru said:
> ...


we have no knitters listed from Japan


----------



## PinkPrincess (Aug 18, 2012)

Is there someone else here in Thailand I am wondering


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

hi everyone i'm sandra from malta,it's a marvellous island in the meditteranean,almost all year with sunshine,i am a 37 yr old mum of a 9 yr old precious boy,wife of a 49 yr old very demanding husband  who works as a wholesaler and in which business i have to act as a storekeeper,making orders,accountant,secratary and sometimes even delivery person,I even have a small business of my own as a caterer,except these jobs i am a full time houswife/mum,and i adore all sorts of hand crafts,i knit,sew both garments and curtains and quilt covers(only my own),cross stitch,beading and now even some sugar craft.
As you can see i am a bit busy so no time for pets here at home.
hi everyone from malta


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

PinkPrincess said:


> Is there someone else here in Thailand I am wondering


Invites were sent to PinHappy BCJane Evepatterns

I received the following Personal Message fromBCJane but I guess she did not know how to come post.

[BCJane: you mean explain more where I live look like ??? I see Thank you]

why don't you send a persona message to them and invite them to come post their thoughts as well.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

zammits said:


> hi everyone i'm sandra from malta,it's a marvellous island in the meditteranean,almost all year with sunshine,i am a 37 yr old mum of a 9 yr old precious boy,wife of a 49 yr old very demanding husband  who works as a wholesaler and in which business i have to act as a storekeeper,making orders,accountant,secratary and sometimes even delivery person,I even have a small business of my own as a caterer,except these jobs i am a full time houswife/mum,and i adore all sorts of hand crafts,i knit,sew both garments and curtains and quilt covers(only my own),cross stitch,beading and now even some sugar craft.
> As you can see i am a bit busy so no time for pets here at home.
> hi everyone from malta


What a party someone even brought a cake .... Yummmmmm


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Judy from Waterloo, Iowa, USA. Hi, Everybody.


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

Bonnie from Door County Wisconsin


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Marie from Georgia, USA


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

diana1960 said:


> I see you are from Toronto Canada.
> I was born in Texas, but moved North until we ended up in New York when I was 5. Just moved to Canada in 2005 when I married a Canadian. I REALLY worried about a 'toque'. Short story: my husband said he needed a toque (???) so I played dumb and followed him through the store. I didn't know if this is something we were gonna drive home or maybe have for dinner? Anyway he stopped at the HATS!!! I said 'it's a hat'. He says 'not up here it's not'. That was just the beginning. I will just add that his mother asked me to get something off the chesterfield. By the look on her face she knew I had NO CLUE what she was asking for... when I finally figured it out I was ok... But now I am forever forgetting it's a chesterfield and not a WINCHESTER!! ok, now stop laughing, get off the floor and play nice!!!
> 
> Hi Diana, I can understand the culture shock - When we moved to the US, from Toronto to Chicago (yes, for me it was "following the boy", too when my husband got a job there), I thought, "Oh, I've seen American television, it's all just the same." I had NO idea! So, from Texas to Brockville -- Oh my! Thank goodness for NY in the middle years to buffer the change. Nevertheless, you landed in, I think, a beautiful part of Ontario! I have family in Smiths Falls and Morrisburg and love going for drives through all the great little towns around you - winter or summer. Lovely!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

From NITZA in Israel
My part of the world is the Middle East, lovely weather
beautiful places to see. Place where three religions meet.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm Deborah from Arizona.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > niru said:
> ...


Is your avatar a B. Kliban cartoon? I'm a great fan of his. Yes, I know he has passed but I love his stuff!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > Mz Molly said:
> ...


----------



## reginasue (Mar 28, 2011)

sue from Swindon England 70 miles west from London


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > Hannelore said:
> ...


**********************************************
The question was addressed to Hannelore.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Mariana_T said:


> First: thank you Mz Molli for inviting me on this great topic!
> Second: You've done such a great job, can I give 5 thumbs up for your work?
> Third: My name is Mariana and I am from Romania...you know the small country from East Europe that change the regime from Communism to Capitalism in Dec. 1989
> Fourth: Are there any other Romanians on this site?
> ...


Welcome, Mariana, from Massachusetts, USA.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

diana1960 said:


> I see you are from Toronto Canada.
> I was born in Texas, but moved North until we ended up in New York when I was 5. Just moved to Canada in 2005 when I married a Canadian. I REALLY worried about a 'toque'. Short story: my husband said he needed a toque (???) so I played dumb and followed him through the store. I didn't know if this is something we were gonna drive home or maybe have for dinner? Anyway he stopped at the HATS!!! I said 'it's a hat'. He says 'not up here it's not'. That was just the beginning. I will just add that his mother asked me to get something off the chesterfield. By the look on her face she knew I had NO CLUE what she was asking for... when I finally figured it out I was ok... But now I am forever forgetting it's a chesterfield and not a WINCHESTER!! ok, now stop laughing, get off the floor and play nice!!!
> 
> :-D :?:


From Texas to Ontario - that's major culture shock. Love the stories about the toque and chesterfield and I bet you have many more. Welcome to KP. I'm Andrea from Massachusetts.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

zammits said:


> hi everyone i'm sandra from malta,it's a marvellous island in the meditteranean,almost all year with sunshine,i am a 37 yr old mum of a 9 yr old precious boy,wife of a 49 yr old very demanding husband  who works as a wholesaler and in which business i have to act as a storekeeper,making orders,accountant,secratary and sometimes even delivery person,I even have a small business of my own as a caterer,except these jobs i am a full time houswife/mum,and i adore all sorts of hand crafts,i knit,sew both garments and curtains and quilt covers(only my own),cross stitch,beading and now even some sugar craft.
> As you can see i am a bit busy so no time for pets here at home.
> hi everyone from malta


Hello, Sandra, and welcome to KP. You certainly are a busy woman. I would love to live someplace where the sun shines most of the year. I live in SE Massachusetts, USA where we have lots of cold weather.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi I'm Margaret, born in Scotland, now living in St.Catharines, Ontario Canada


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> zammits said:
> 
> 
> > hi everyone i'm sandra from malta,it's a marvellous island in the meditteranean,almost all year with sunshine,i am a 37 yr old mum of a 9 yr old precious boy,wife of a 49 yr old very demanding husband  who works as a wholesaler and in which business i have to act as a storekeeper,making orders,accountant,secratary and sometimes even delivery person,I even have a small business of my own as a caterer,except these jobs i am a full time houswife/mum,and i adore all sorts of hand crafts,i knit,sew both garments and curtains and quilt covers(only my own),cross stitch,beading and now even some sugar craft.
> ...


Yeah, but you are warmer than Boston!
You don't get as much snow as we do. I originally was from New Bedford. How about you?


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> dad's funnyface said:
> 
> 
> > zammits said:
> ...


Yes, it's generally true that it's warmer than Boston in the winter and not as much snow, thank goodness. I'm originally from Brockton. My family had a cottage on the Cape so I spent summers here. I lived in CA for many years, moved back here in '09.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Letitia from Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I recently found out two more bits of fun facts .....

Knitting Paradise started in January 2011 and we currently have 83,596 members representing 77 of the 257 countries world wide. Happy Birtday KP


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I recently found out two more bits of fun facts .....
> 
> Knitting Paradise started in January 2011 and we currently have 83,596 members representing 77 of the 257 countries world wide. Happy Birtday KP


Hip Hip Horay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is the breakdown of those posting from UK. The numbers in brackets are the number of duplicate postings from the same area.

Posting from persons in UK. Current tally is 56.

A -
B - Buckinghamshire - Bristol - Bingham - Burton on Trent
C - Croydon - Cheshire - Cornwall - Cambridgeshire
D - Dorset(4) - Derbyshire(2) - Devon(2) - Durham
E - Essex - East Yorkshire
F -
G - Glastonbury
H - Hampshire(2)
I -
J -
K - Kent(2)
L - Lancashire(4) - Lincolnshire - Liverpool - London(4) -
Leicestershire
M - Manchester (2)
N - Nottinghamshire - Nottingham - Norfolk 
O -
P - Portsmouth(2) - Peterborough - Plymouth
Q -
R -
S - Surrey(3) - Stoke on Trent - Swindonwiltshire - 
Somerset/Devon border - Salisbury/Southampton
T -
U -
V -
W - West Yorkshire - Wigam - Wales(3)
X -
Y -
Z -

There was also a response from the Channel Islands but Google tells me this is not part of the UK

Also although Northern Ireland is shown as part of the UK, I just left any Ireland postings under Ireland.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am taking time slowly very slowly going back through all 49 pages and looking at the avatars and re-reading every one's comments. WOW. I feel like I know you all and I love being invited into your home and country for a few moments.

Love and Hugs and puppy kisses from Dolly

Wooster is just about central in Ohio USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

knittingdragon said:


> LilgirlCA said:
> 
> 
> > The User List (top of page) actually lists users by location that they put into their profile. We are all over the globe
> ...


user list only shows 100 people at a time i think you need to do the user list button then go to the location on the left hand side type in a location and they will come up

for example i would type in Ohio and all the folks who have listed their locations, would come up


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > Daniele1969 said:
> ...


 January 2011


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

WelshWooly said:


> I can understand that Welsh is weird language to spell and read if you're not a native:-D It means Filli's Castle. What Filli means is nobody knows but it is probably someone's name.


When I was traveling in the UK I used an example of "Warm Fuzzies" during my presentations. In some parts of the UK it meant what it means in the US in other parts is means something else. I did not ask. We just all had a good laugh. And I blushed to my toes.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Tuscarawas County was known for the ClayCenter of the world. Now we have only one SewerPipe Plant working,since they are making pipe of plastic. Also look at some of your cemeteries, some of the head stones are sewer pipe.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Briegeen said:


> Rather like the caves in Hungary- no-one in from Hungary yet - must get some responses from there & also get some from Cyprus. I find the whole worldwide list just fantastic - keep going K-P friends


We don't have any members in Hungary and later on you will see we do get one from Cyprus.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Here is the breakdown of those posting from UK. The numbers in brackets are the number of duplicate postings from the same area.
> 
> Posting from persons in UK. Current tally is 56.
> 
> ...


Everyone please join me in giving a huge THANK YOU to Moosie for going through the 50 pages again to separate out the UK cities. That was no easy task. Thank you soooo much Moosie .


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

A really big THANK YOU Moosie, , it is wonderful to see how many knitters & crochet people are registered on KP & to see where we all are.Simply amazing.Thank you again for all your hard work.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Moosie. It is very interesting to see the stats. I am enjoying looking at this post every day. Hoping to see someone near by to me


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Oakville Ontario Canada here.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Leanna from West Lakes (near Adelaide) South Australia

Leanna x


----------



## LeaLion (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Cyprus! 

I am married and have two dogs, a chihuahua and a yorkie! I am planning to have a child in the near future, so all the knitting I do at the moment is about that! I am a teacher and a translator. 

Enough about me. Let me tell you a little about Cyprus. 
It's a beautiful island in the Mediterranean Sea. In 1974 almost half of the island was occupied by Turkey and now there are two races in the island, the Greek Cypriots and the Turk Cypriots. This is an island with a rich history and people from all around the world visit to see some of the monuments. Shakespeare stages his play Othello in Cyprus. We even have a castle claimed to be built by Richard the lion heart. According to Greek mythology, Aphrodite was born on this island near the area of Paphos. 

There are a lot places to visit here and almost all the coastline is filled with beautiful beaches. The best time of the year to visit is around summer, although it is really hot in July and August (above 35-38 degrees Celsius). 
The hotels are really beautiful. The cities you should definitely visit are Paphos, Limassol and the Protaras village. Paphos and Limassol for sightseeing and Protaras for relaxing and because of the beautiful beaches. 

I would definitely recommend the island to honeymooners!  

I hope you have the opportunity to visit some day. 

Take care!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

LeaLion said:


> Hi, I'm from Cyprus!
> 
> I am married and have two dogs, a chihuahua and a yorkie! I am planning to have a child in the near future, so all the knitting I do at the moment is about that! I am a teacher and a translator.
> 
> ...


Sounds enchanting. My nephew who lives in the UK has visited quite a few times and loves it. I live in Australia and think that is the best place to be but maybe one day, I will get the opportunity to visit Cyprus.


----------



## LeaLion (Dec 16, 2012)

Great! I'm going to Sydney this Thursday! Really long to get there though!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

You were looking for pictures of different places. I haven't seen any sent in other than the cave pictures - which I loved - Forgive me if I have missed any others. 

I have some from Duncan & Victoria British Columbia, Canada, and also from my home province of Ontario which I will try to send. Hope you like them.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I need to correct the spelling of Cliffs of Moar to "Cliffs of Moher, Co. Clare, Ireland. Thanks to a fellow KP'er for Ireland for correcting my Boo Boo.

I also meant to send some pictures of New York taken earlier 2012. They are not the best as I was on a bus that didn't stop very often. Hope your enjoy.

Also some pictures from my own home town of St. Marys, Ontario. I haven't lived there since early 60's but do go back on occasion to see family. Nice place to retire if you like climbing hills. The older buildings were built from the sand stone or lime stone quarried from rock on edge of town. St. Marys Cement company supplied a lot of the cement (from the town rock) to build the St. Lawrence Seaway (in the 50's I think). Our town was nicknamed Stone Town. There is a lot of rock under the town. My grandfathers house sits on a rock table. When they dug for the foundation they could only go down 3 feet. 

The town was originally an Indian settlement called Little Falls. Do not know the Indian tribe that lived there. The Town was built around 1840 ( I forget exact date) It was renamed by an English lady. She was given this privilege as she donated 50 pounds towards the building of the first school house for the town. It would be nice to retire there but the hills are too hard for me to climb now.

Hope you like the pictures.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> I need to correct the spelling of Cliffs of Moar to "Cliffs of Moher, Co. Clare, Ireland. Thanks to a fellow KP'er for Ireland for correcting my Boo Boo.
> 
> I also meant to send some pictures of New York taken earlier 2012. They are not the best as I was on a bus that didn't stop very often. Hope your enjoy.
> 
> Also some pictures from my own home town of St. Marys, Ontario. I haven't lived there since early 60's but do go back on occasion to see family. Nice place to retire if you like climbing hills.


You inquired about the bear statue in Central Park. I copied the following from Google:
GROUP OF BEARS / PAUL MANSHIP 1885-1966 / ORIGINAL BRONZE CAST 1932 / THIS BRONZE CAST 1989 / A GIFT BY SAMUEL N. FRIEDMAN / IN MEMORY OF HIS BELOVED WIFE / PAT HOFFMAN FRIEDMAN /


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> You were looking for pictures of different places. I haven't seen any sent in other than the cave pictures - which I loved - Forgive me if I have missed any others.
> 
> I have some from Duncan & Victoria British Columbia, Canada, and also from my home province of Ontario which I will try to send. Hope you like them.


Regarding your pictures of the Cliffs of Moher, when we were there it was't raining but was overcast. We went on to travel around the Dingle Peninsula and it rained all day. We decided to shorten the trip by taking a pass thru the mountains - boy what fun. Signs saying all buses and large trucks must turn around - found out why. Places where only one car could use the road(?) at a time and only a little 2 foot rock wall on the cliff side. Not to mention the sheep (that had different colors of paint sprayed on them)who suddenly were in the middle of the road as you came around a corner. Was a trip to remember if you drove the roads!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, the sheep and narrow roads were a curse for our bus as well. You will find this problem in Scotland and New Zealand as well. A bit scarry if you are doing the driving. I left it up to the bus tour driver. I'm chicken!. I guess they do not allow for "shoulders" like we do here in North America because of land expenses maybe? Who knows about this?

The farmers put different colour dyes on the sheep to identify whoes sheep they are. For example - Farmer John used red dye and Farmer Mike uses green dye. They use this system in Australia, New Zealand, and also in Scotland as well. I'm not sure if they use eartags as well, but maybe someone else knows this.



Moosie said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > You were looking for pictures of different places. I haven't seen any sent in other than the cave pictures - which I loved - Forgive me if I have missed any others.
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I never think of using google - such a good idea - will try this out for some of my other shots.



Moosie said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I need to correct the spelling of Cliffs of Moar to "Cliffs of Moher, Co. Clare, Ireland. Thanks to a fellow KP'er for Ireland for correcting my Boo Boo.
> ...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Bluebutterfly - It this wisteria growing on the streets of NYC? How astounding!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I wasn't sure if it was Wisteria but could be. Don't know all my flowers. It was on a Street in New York. I was surprised at all the flowers I saw on the streets. Here are a couple more pictures. I also noticed that they had young trees here and there as well, but not all were in leaf yet.



SwampCatNana said:


> Bluebutterfly - It this wisteria growing on the streets of NYC? How astounding!


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

bolingbrook,il


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Bluebutterfly - It this wisteria growing on the streets of NYC? How astounding!


Yes, that is wisteria. We have had 3 wisteria for many years, but have never had flowers (may be too cold here), but I recognised the leaves.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Christi from Woodburn, Oregon, USA about 30 miles south or Portland.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I had a Wisteria as well and it didn't bloom for me either so after 2 years I gave it to a friend on the other side of Kitchener. Guess what? It bloomed for her. Probably didn't like the soil in my back yard. But she also has a green thumb. Go figure!

By the way, I've been to your area a couple of times. Stayed in some cottages there but can't remember the name of them. Nice place.



Moosie said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebutterfly - It this wisteria growing on the streets of NYC? How astounding!
> ...


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I wish I had photos to illustrate up the following, but I don't. 
I grew up in Toronto's suburbs where one of my favorite places was the Royal Ontario Museum - a big, old stone building with the most amazing totem poles in the massive stairwells. Just thinking about it brings back the smell of the place. Kingston and Ottawa, Vancouver and Victoria(Canadian cities I know)are all notable for their stone buildings. (Montreal's are similar but with French-inspired rooftops) When I went to Australia years ago I was struck by the same shape and style of the stone buildings and looking at the St. Mary's photos above -- there they are again. And you can find smaller versions in all of the old towns throughout Ontario. The common thread? The British Army Corps of Engineers, I think. I'm curious about whether other cities settled first by the British look the same, too.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I wish I had photos to illustrate up the following, but I don't.
> I grew up in Toronto's suburbs where one of my favorite places was the Royal Ontario Museum - a big, old stone building with the most amazing totem poles in the massive stairwells. Just thinking about it brings back the smell of the place. Kingston and Ottawa, Vancouver and Victoria(Canadian cities I know)are all notable for their stone buildings. (Montreal's are similar but with French-inspired rooftops) When I went to Australia years ago I was struck by the same shape and style of the stone buildings and looking at the St. Mary's photos above -- there they are again. And you can find smaller versions in all of the old towns throughout Ontario. The common thread? The British Army Corps of Engineers, I think. I'm curious about whether other cities settled first by the British look the same, too.


I just love driving thru older towns watching for the beautiful homes with stain glass windows, curlicews on the porches and even some with towers and turrets. Love to see when someone takes them under their wing and refurbishes them to what they used to be. Beautiful!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Moosie said:


> cathyknits said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had photos to illustrate up the following, but I don't.
> ...


Agreed!!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

was the paint on the rump of the sheep if it was, it was to indicate which ewe was served by the ram and day or week i am not a farmer but have watched programs on tv


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi from Barbara in Morecambe, UK


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

Leonie Ryksen from Pretoria, South Africa


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > Mz Molly said:
> ...


I have no idea. I just liked the cat and the fact that it was knitting and sitting in a rocking chair sold me on the picture to use as my avatar.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf. Scottsdale Arizona


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Turtles from Southern Illinois, USA - Centralia!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

The town of St.Marys is not spelled with an apostrophe. The English lady who renamed the town did not want to let people think she was naming it after herself (her name was Mary) so she left the apostrophe out. This has always been a confusion for people who do not come from the town, and I wonder how many people in the town even know why it is spelled like this. I read this in a history book myself when I was 15. Maybe I'm just a bit funny but it always amuses me.

I do not think that our town was build by the British Army Engineering Corps. It does however have a lot of Scottish settlers and English settlers who were stone masons and cutters. My half brothers grandfather was a stone cutter there. There are 2 Quarries in the town which are on Water Street. They have a road running between them and a cave under the road joining them. They must be about 80 feet deep and the water that is in them is from springs.
The story goes: the men went home from work that night and returned the next morning to find the quarries filling with water. They were unable to rescue all of the equipment. The one quarrie is used at the one end for swimming and the other end where the cave is - has been used at one time for training divers. Whether they still do this I do not know. The quarrie on the other side is fenced off and is a resevoir. I used to fish in that one when I was a kid. One end was not fenced off then. The Thames River runs a few yards over from that quarrie. The water in the quarries is a beautiful green and very clear. When I was young the kids used to jump off the cliffs on the side of the quarrie. I think they have stopped that now. I have confirmed that the stone is lime stone. You can look up the Town of St. Marys, Ontario on the internet and it will give the history of some of the buildings with a few more pictures. Many of the buildings are of Italianate design. I think that my pictures are somewhat better, but that is only my opinion. They dont seem to give any of the beginning history of the settling of the town which is a pitty. Or at least I canèt find it on there. - Well I have bored you enough, so ta ta for now.



cathyknits said:


> I wish I had photos to illustrate up the following, but I don't.
> I grew up in Toronto's suburbs where one of my favorite places was the Royal Ontario Museum - a big, old stone building with the most amazing totem poles in the massive stairwells. Just thinking about it brings back the smell of the place. Kingston and Ottawa, Vancouver and Victoria(Canadian cities I know)are all notable for their stone buildings. (Montreal's are similar but with French-inspired rooftops) When I went to Australia years ago I was struck by the same shape and style of the stone buildings and looking at the St. Mary's photos above -- there they are again. And you can find smaller versions in all of the old towns throughout Ontario. The common thread? The British Army Corps of Engineers, I think. I'm curious about whether other cities settled first by the British look the same, too.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue Butterfly: Nothing is boring. I remember someone telling me that I should learn something new everyday. To-day I learned why there is no apostrophe in St Marys.


----------



## sushiminaice (Jul 15, 2011)

Siwon from Seoul, Korea and currently in Sydney, Australia


----------



## eileenmary (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello, Im Eileen, from Bognor Regis,West Sussex,U.K.


----------



## eileenmary (Sep 8, 2011)

Just to quickly add, I was raised in a small village called Pulloxhill in the county of bedfordshire


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> The town of St.Marys is not spelled with an apostrophe. The English lady who renamed the town did not want to let people think she was naming it after herself (her name was Mary) so she left the apostrophe out. This has always been a confusion for people who do not come from the town, and I wonder how many people in the town even know why it is spelled like this. I read this in a history book myself when I was 15. Maybe I'm just a bit funny but it always amuses me.
> 
> I do not think that our town was build by the British Army Engineering Corps. It does however have a lot of Scottish settlers and English settlers who were stone masons and cutters. My half brothers grandfather was a stone cutter there. There are 2 Quarries in the town which are on Water Street. They have a road running between them and a cave under the road joining them. They must be about 80 feet deep and the water that is in them is from springs.
> The story goes: the men went home from work that night and returned the next morning to find the quarries filling with water. They were unable to rescue all of the equipment. The one quarrie is used at the one end for swimming and the other end where the cave is - has been used at one time for training divers. Whether they still do this I do not know. The quarrie on the other side is fenced off and is a resevoir. I used to fish in that one when I was a kid. One end was not fenced off then. The Thames River runs a few yards over from that quarrie. The water in the quarries is a beautiful green and very clear. When I was young the kids used to jump off the cliffs on the side of the quarrie. I think they have stopped that now. I have confirmed that the stone is lime stone. You can look up the Town of St. Marys, Ontario on the internet and it will give the history of some of the buildings with a few more pictures. Many of the buildings are of Italianate design. I think that my pictures are somewhat better, but that is only my opinion. They dont seem to give any of the beginning history of the settling of the town which is a pitty. Or at least I canèt find it on there. - Well I have bored you enough, so ta ta for now.
> ...


Thank you for the St. Marys primer. My sister and her family live in Smiths Falls, ON - same thing - no apostrophe. 
Okay, I was wrong about the British Corps of Engineers theory but you still have the British and Scottish influence. One way or the other, you live in a lovely town! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Born and raised in Los Angeles, California. Lived in Knoxville, Tennessee USA 44 years. Close to the Great Smokey Mountain National Park. Love it here!


----------



## annthutu (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, this Annthutu from Indonesia. Coming from very small town in Central Java named Pati (which you could translate literally as 'Flour' - which we don't have so much of, ^^)


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! It's amazing how many countries are represented here. I'm from a small town just outside Springfield, Missouri, USA. I'm originally from the Toledo, Ohio, area.


----------



## oakstreetknitter (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm from New Jersey, USA. I live 20 min. to an hour from NYC depending on the traffic!


----------



## lornis (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I'm Lornis
I live in North West Spain - a very beautiful if windy part of the world. I will try and find and post a picture in the coming week


----------



## lornis (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm Lornis
I live in North west Spain
It's a beautiful place if a little windy


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lornis said:


> I'm Lornis
> I live in North west Spain
> It's a beautiful place if a little windy


Hola Lornis. I've wanted to go to Galicia since I did a school project in about 1971. Still trying. Please do share a photo and make me even more envious.

I'm in Manchester now, born and brought up in Derbyshire.


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

I live in Limburg , Belgium and yes I do like chocolate !!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello:
This is the final tally for "Around the World" - 43 Countries.

AFGHANISTAN - 2
ARGENTINA - 1 
AUSTRALIA  64
BELGUIM - 1
BERMUDA - 5
BULGARIA - 3
CANADA - 79
CHINA - 1
CYPRUS - 1
DENMARK - 4 
ETHIOPIA - 1
FIJI - 2
FRANCE - 2 
GERMANY - 2
GREECE - 1
GUAM - 2
ICELAND - 4
INDIA - 4
INDONESIA - 1 
IRELAND - 4
ISRAEL - 1
ITALY - 2
KOREA (SOUTH) - 1 
MALAYSIA - 2
MALTA - 1
MEXICO - 2
NEHERLANDS/HOLLAND - 2 
NEW ZEALAND - 12
PHILLIPINES - 1
POLAND- 2
PORTUGAL - 2
ROMANIA - 1
RUSSIA - 5
SCOTLAND - 12
SINGAPORE - 1
SOUTH AFRICA - 8 
SPAIN - 2
SWEDEN - 2
THAILAND - 1 
UNITED KINGDON - 66 
UNITED STATES - 310
URUGUAY - 1
ZIMBABWE - 2


Note
As some people showed UK and others showed ENGLAND and others showed only city, county, etc. I have
grouped them all as UK. Ireland and Scotland I showed separately and a few from Wales I included in UK.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice job! Thanks for putting that together!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done Moosie - that is a lot of work you have put in there, and I KNOW we all appreciate this...thanks...and happy knitting/and - or crocheting.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for that compilaton of our members who responded to this post.

Great job, we might get you on some others topics now, you could tell us how many of 'such and such' items were posted and by whom from which country!!!! LOL

Only joking, a job really well done and how interesting the countries we reach.

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oops!! nearly posted it twice.

Leanna x


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

That is an amazing amount of countries. Definitely world wide


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wonderful Moosie, a job done soooo well, thank you


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you!!! Have told that knitters cover the world!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you, good job...If only our contries could all come together as we have, what a wonderful world it would be.
Bless you all, keep those fingers going.....


----------



## evepurls (Jul 1, 2011)

Evelyn Sudbury Ontario Canada


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you, Moosie. And thanks to MzMolly & Diana, too.
Hi Everyone. It's great to be part of this wonderful group!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much Moosie. FANTASTIC job.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Originally from Rosario, Argentina, but Portland, Oregon for the last 40+ years.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes thank you for such a good job.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

NE SCOTLAND


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Received as a PM message ..... Welcome to straykat 

From: straykat 

Hi,Im from Shanghai China.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, the posting of the stats is complete. Even though we will still be getting folks in from all over ... let's just enjoy their responses and send replys back to them by PM suggesting they send pictures and postings of what they do during down time. 

Thank you Diana, it has been a long long time since we have seen a happy topic hit over 50+ pages. Well done! Everyone, please check out her other topic SAYINGS OLD AND NEW and let's see if we can get that up to 50+ pages as well.

Everyone have a glorious day.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Just to let everyone know, the posting of the stats is complete. Even though we will still be getting folks in from all over ... let's just enjoy their responses and send replys back to them by PM suggesting they send pictures and postings of what they do during down time.
> 
> Thank you Diana, it has been a long long time since we have seen a happy topic hit over 50+ pages. Well done! Everyone, please check out her other topic SAYINGS OLD AND NEW and let's see if we can get that up to 50+ pages as well.
> 
> Everyone have a glorious day.


I'm going to try to post some pictures from my native country.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice Pictures. I love the home town one. Colours are wonderful.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm ashamed to say I wasn't familiar with Iguazu Falls. They are certainly beautiful! 
I grew up visiting Niagara Falls. I love the sound of the thundering water.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> I'm ashamed to say I wasn't familiar with Iguazu Falls. They are certainly beautiful!
> I grew up visiting Niagara Falls. I love the sound of the thundering water.


I'm more ashamed to say I have never visited them in person but I have been at Niagara Falls.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> cathyknits said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ashamed to say I wasn't familiar with Iguazu Falls. They are certainly beautiful!
> ...


Iguazu is on our bucket list. Love, love, love Niagara falls and Victoria falls in Zimbabwe are wonderful but very narrow gorge and difficult to get good pictures. Also at certain times of the year you get soaked from the spray.

Leanna x


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

leannab said:


> Nanxy said:
> 
> 
> > cathyknits said:
> ...


My daughter have been there and she took the boat trip underneath the falls, she love it and even wearing the provided raincoats, everyone was soaked, but because is always warm there, it was not problem.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I used to live in sycamore, il not too far from Huntley. I remember the outlet mall.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Your pictures are beautiful. A country to put on my must visit list
Ann


----------



## Cissy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi to all .... CISSY from Chesterville, Maine USA


----------



## Cissy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi to all .... CISSY from Chesterville, Maine USA


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > Just to let everyone know, the posting of the stats is complete. Even though we will still be getting folks in from all over ... let's just enjoy their responses and send replys back to them by PM suggesting they send pictures and postings of what they do during down time.
> ...


OOOHhhh soooo very beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lindaveril (Mar 16, 2011)

Linda from Barry, South Wales, UK


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I never did well in History and/or Geography so I asked Nanxy (the beautiful pistures from Buenos Aires) just where is Buenos Aires and here is her reply.

Don't worry, Buenos Aires is the capital of Argentina and if you look at a world map, look all the way down in the Americas and it is the country that looks like an inverted triangle. Buenos Aires is on the Atlantic side at th.e mouth of the Rio de la Plata ( River of Silver, so called because the water looks like the color of the silver), I never found any silver there, just the color. Buenos Aires have been called the Paris of South America, it is a very beautiful city. With as lot of building similar to New Orleans and Paris. Thank you for letting me brag about Buenos Aires. I was not born there, but I love it. 

Then I asked .... May I share your reply to me? 

Oh yes, you know what they say, you can take the girl out of the country but not the country out of the heart. I became a citizen and I'm very proud of being an American, but I will always will miss my childhood home. Of course there we can never go back to our childhood. But is nice to dream. Yes, I had a wonderful childhood. But my life, my family and friends are all here. 

And dont over look the fact she became an American. Not that it is more important than any other country but I think the US is a stickler for such things. Do any other countries ask people to become citizens? Would love to hear about it.


----------



## groholt (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi My name is Gro and I'm from the south east part of Norway. Right now I live in Seattle, Wa. Nice to be a part of this group.


----------



## Essie78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Mz Molly and everyone!

Greetings from Finland 

I live in a small town called Kotka by the Gulf of Finland.

From the link above you find some details and pictures of the place:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kotka

I love to knit, especially fair isle...

Have a great day everybody, it's 7:42 am here and time to get some coffee!

Nice to see all these beautiful pictures around the world, maybe when I have time I will add some of my own 

With hugs and blessings

Essi


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the pictures from Finland and Norway. I love the boat! Glad you have submitted some beautiful pictures. Thank yoiu.


----------



## eliknu (Oct 30, 2012)

Eli Rutledal Knudsen from Bergen - Norway.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

eliknu said:


> Eli Rutledal Knudsen from Bergen - Norway.


welcome tell us a little about yourself and your country


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> I never did well in History and/or Geography so I asked Nanxy (the beautiful pistures from Buenos Aires) just where is Buenos Aires and here is her reply.
> 
> Don't worry, Buenos Aires is the capital of Argentina and if you look at a world map, look all the way down in the Americas and it is the country that looks like an inverted triangle. Buenos Aires is on the Atlantic side at th.e mouth of the Rio de la Plata ( River of Silver, so called because the water looks like the color of the silver), I never found any silver there, just the color. Buenos Aires have been called the Paris of South America, it is a very beautiful city. With as lot of building similar to New Orleans and Paris. Thank you for letting me brag about Buenos Aires. I was not born there, but I love it.
> 
> ...






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK7Nr8ag0aE


----------



## nina871125 (Mar 21, 2012)

&#50504;&#45397;&#54616;&#49464;&#50836;.
Happy to meet you. 
I'm Nina Kim from Seoul, South Korea.
There're almost no knitter in 20s and little source for patterns and quality yarns in this country, so I'm always shopping all over the world(Japan, USA, UK, Ireland, Germany, etc.) online.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

nina871125 said:


> 안녕하세요.
> Happy to meet you.
> I'm Nina Kim from Seoul, South Korea.
> There're almost no knitter in 20s and little source for patterns and quality yarns in this country, so I'm always shopping shopping all over the world(Japan, USA, UK, Ireland, Germany, etc.) online.


Hi Nina: Happy to have you with our KP group.


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, so many wonderful friends to chat with in so many wonderful places. Helen in Clinton, Arkansas, USA.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

It's lovely hear from all the different countries on planet earth
We are learning all the time. Photographs are lovely


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

nina871125 said:


> 안녕하세요.
> Happy to meet you.
> I'm Nina Kim from Seoul, South Korea.
> There're almost no knitter in 20s and little source for patterns and quality yarns in this country, so I'm always shopping all over the world(Japan, USA, UK, Ireland, Germany, etc.) online.


Hi Nina and welcome from Townsville, Australia. You will meet lots of friends here.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Trisha from Sunshine Coast Queensland.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice to see this thread still chugging along! I knocked myself off the auto- notificactions (again!) and so I was poking through the active topic file to find out what I've missed... and I found it again. Nice to see people still checking in!


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Stella From South East Queensland, Australia


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

diana1960 said:


> Hi,
> I notice there are SO many different areas us KPers are from. I thought it would be nice to see how far apart we really are. I thought if we just listed the city and Country we are from we could get an idea.
> I am Diana from Brockville, ON Canada


My sister lived in Whitby for a few years, we all loved the area. I am near Niagara Falls.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Too late to jump aboard? Lakes Region of New Hampshire, USA (originally from the Boston MA area)


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

nitnana said:


> Too late to jump aboard? Lakes Region of New Hampshire, USA (originally from the Boston MA area)


* Never too late! Thanks for starting up the thread again!*


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Deborah, born in New York City,moved to the Bronx and have been living in Mt Vernon NY for over 35 years.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Barbara from Kanata, ON. lived in North Wales, Mairangi Bay, Porthleven,Thompson, Manitoba, and Ottawa.

Wow we are up to 56 pages.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Townsville, far north Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Bunyip said:


> Townsville, far north Queensland, Australia.


This is great! So enjoy seeing where y'all are from....& many of the same places I've been....like Townsville...liked your town a lot. Especially enjoyed driving to top of Castle Hill....what a magnificent view!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maleny, Sunshine Coast, Qld.
Originally from Manchester, UK. Then Sydney, NSW, then Albury, NSW then QLD.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Mz Molly said:


> I love to tally things .... so after 14 pages here is what we have so far .....
> Australia 29 responses
> Phillipines - 1
> Italy - 2
> ...


Great job tallying its fantastic reading where KPers call home.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> This is great! So enjoy seeing where y'all are from....& many of the same places I've been....like Townsville...liked your town a lot. Especially enjoyed driving to top of Castle Hill....what a magnificent view!


Hi Georgiegirl, when were you in Townsville? 
The views from the Hill are gr8! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Bunyip said:


> Hi Georgiegirl, when were you in Townsville?
> The views from the Hill are gr8! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Bunyip: 1st time in OZ 12 years ago "did" southern OZ from Sydney to Perth - last time '04 we drove completely around OZ - over 10,000 KMs - I did all the driving that trip - DH didn't touch the steering wheel - he sat on the left & took notes - in the evenings he'd write that day's events in his journal - upon our return to the U.S. we wrote & published a book. We now have many OZ friends. Sent them a copy of our book & they've told us they were born & grew up in OZ & didn't know all the info regarding OZ that was in our book - so much history - original settlers - WWII - Japan possibly invading.

What a country! Love it!

Georgiegirl


----------

